# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ehl-ul-Bejti Dhe Hadithe per Aliut r.a

## Bani gjk

Lindja e Imam Aliut r.a në brenda Qabesë së Shenjtë është e vetmja lindje e 
tillë në botë. Asnjë Pejgamber nuk është bekuar dhe nderuar kësisoji. Fakti i 
pakontestueshëm se Qabeja është vendi i lindjes së Ali ibn Ebu Talibit r.a 
është i njohur në të gjitha historitë.
Keshf El-Gima 1:60, El-Arbali, El-Kitab El-Islami;

Qfar thon dijetart per Aliun r.a

Ahmed ibn Hanbali ka thene:Asnjeri nga ashabet e Profetit nuk ka me shume virtyte nga Ali ibn Ebi Talib r.a.burimi,El-Mustadarakala el-Sahihejn nga ibn Hakimi,pjesa III,f.107,El-Munakib,nga Havarizmij,f.39;Tarih el-Hulefa nga Sujuti,f.168;El-Savaik el-Murikah nga Ibn Haxher el-Hajsama,f.72;Tarih ibn Asakir,pjesa III,f.63


Kadi Ismail,El-NasaI dhe Abu el-Nesaburi ,deklarojne:Asnjeri nga ashabet e Profetit saa.nuk I pershkruhen me shume cilesi positive se qe I pershkruan Aliut r.a.Burimi, El-Rijad el-Nadirah nga Tabariu,pjesa II,f.282;El-Savaik el Murikah nga ibn Haxharri el-Hejsama,f.72,118.


Ahmed Ibn Hanbal thote:Ali ibn Ebi Talibi r.a kishte shume armiq,te cilet kerkonin te akuzohet per ndonje gje,mirepo kursesi nuk ia dolen.Pastaj gjeten njeriun(mendon ne Abdullah ibn Omerin r.a)I cili luftoi kunder tij, andaj filluan ta lavdojne kete(omerin r.a) dhe ti pershkruajne virtyte.Edhe ate vetem per shkak te urrejtjes se madhe ndaj tij(Aliut r.a). Burimi, Fath el-bari fi Sharh,Sahih-ul Buhari,pjesa VII,f.83;Tarih el-Hulefa nga Sujuti,f.199;El-Savaik el-Muhrikah nga ibn Haxherri,f.125.


Umari r.a kishte zakon të thoshte: Zoti kurrë mos më dhëntë detyrë të vështirë kur nuk është Aliu me mua. al-Bidajat val-nihajat, vëll. VII, f. 359.


Në përgjigjen e protestës së Ibën Abazit r.a, Umari  kishte thënë: I betohem Zotit se Aliu  ishte më i merituari nga të gjithë njerëzit që të bëhej halif, por për tri arsye ne e shtymë anash: 1) ai ishte shumë i ri, 2) ai ishte i lidhur me pasardhësit e Abd al-Mutalihbit, 3) populli nuk donte të kishte pejgamberi të mbledhur në një familje. (Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 134.) Umari  i kishte thënë Ibën Abazit I betohem Zotit se Aliu e meritonte halifatin, por kurejshët nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të duronin halifatin e tij, sepse po të ishte bërë ai halif ai do ti detyronte njerëzit të pranonin të vërtetën e kulluar dhe të vijonin rrugës së drejtë. Nën halifatin e tij ata nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të kalonin kufijtë e drejtësisë dhe kështu do të kishin kërkuar të hynin në luftë me të. (Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 137.)


Kur Imam Shafiun r.a e pyetën mbi cilësitë e Imam Aliut r.a ai tha:>>Çfarë mund të 
them për cilësitrë e tij, kur armiqtë e tij I kanë fshehur cilësitë e tij,për shkak të 
urrejtjes dhe zilisë, ndërsa pasuesit-ndjekësit e tij I kanë mbuluar cilësitë e tij, duke 
u frikësuar për veten e tyre nga përndjekjet dhe vuajtjet, mirëpo megjithatë për 
kundër këtyre dya fakteve, cilësitë e tij të çmuara prapëseprap dolën në shesh dhe e 
mbushën tërë botën.<<
 Dijetari Muhammed i biri i Idris Esh-Shafiut, Imamit dhe themeluesit të medh-
hebit shafiit(vdekur më 304 hixhrijj), ishte mësuesi i Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbelit në 
lëminë e fikhut dhe hadithit. 
* Vakai El-Ajam 3: 474, Hajabani i cili e përcjell nga vepra>> El-Enver El-
Bahija<< dhe >> Inshad El-Kulub:21, të alimit Dejlemij. 



*El-Bidaja Ve El-Nihaja, 7:357, Ulema Ibn Kethiri 
- Lisan El-Mizan 6:24, ulema ibn Hud El-Askalani 
- Mizan El- Itadal 4:99, ulema Muhammed El-Dhehebi 
- Alimi Bejhekiu në >>Sahihun<< e tij dhe Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli në 
>>Musnedin<< e tij, ka thënë :>> 
Kush dëshiron ta njohë Nuhin a.s në 
vendoshmërinë e tij, Ademin a.s në në dijen e tij, Ibrahimin a.s në mirëbërësinë e 
tij, Musan a.s në urtësinë e tij, Isain a.s në thjeshtësinë (modestinë) e tij le ta 
shohë Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibin r.a.<<


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi a.s) ka thënë per Imam Aliu r.a :



Hadith-i davat-i ashirah: Pejgamber i ftoi kushërinjtë e vet për drekë dhe pas ushqimit u tha atyre: Nuk njoh njeri që u ka sjellë njerëzve të vet gjëra më të mira sesa që ju kam sjellë unë juve. Zoti më ka urdhëruar tju ftoj ti drejtoheni Atij. Kush është ai që do të më ndihmojë në këtë punë dhe të jetë vëllai dhe trashëguesi (vasi) im dhe zëvendës (halifah) në mesin tuaj? Të gjithë mbetën të heshtur, por Aliu r.a, i cili ishte më i riu nga të gjithë, bërtiti: Unë do të jem zëvendës dhe ndihmës i juaj. Atëherë Pejgamberi e përqafoi dhe tha: Ky është vëllai im, trashëguesi im, ndihmsi dhe zëvendësi im. Ju duhet ta dëgjoni. Atëherë grupi filloi të shpërndahej duke qeshur dhe duke i treguar Abu Talibit: Muhamedi të ka urdhëruar ta dëgjosh birin tënd.
Tarikh Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 116.
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Nehxhul-Belaga 2:137, komenti i Muhammed Abduhusë, Kajro
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Tabari, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1357, vëll. II, f. 63; Abul-Fida, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1325, vëll. I, f. 116; Ibën al-Athis, 
al-Bidayah val-nihajah, Kajro, 1358, vëll. III, f. 39, Bahrani, Ghajat al-maram, Teheran, 1272, f. 320.
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Burimi,Tarihi Tabari,pjesa II,f.319;Tarihi ibn el-Asir,pjesa II,f.62;El-Sirah el-Halabija,pjesa I,f.311; Shavahid Tenzil nga Hasakani,pjesa I,371;Kenzul Ummal,pjesaXV,f.15;Tarihi Ibn Asakir,p.I,f.85;Tefsir el-Hazin nga Hasanejn Hajkala,botimi I pare.


Lufta e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit r.a me Amr ibn Vidin, është më e madhe 
me përmasa, se sa i tërë aktiviteti i gjithë Ummetit tim gjer në Ditën e 
Kijametit.
Mustedriku në dy sahihët 3:32, (ky sahih është transmetuar nga Sufjan El-
Theurijju) 
Tarih (Historia) Bagdadi 3:19, Hatibi Bagdadi


Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. duke e ngritur bajrakun e ushtrisë muslimane tha »Nesër këtë 
bajrak do tia jap njeriut që sulmon pamëshirshëmdhe kurrë nuk zbrapset.Allahu ia ka mbusher zemren me besim te madhe.Ai e 
don All-llahun e Lartësuar dhe Pejgamberin e Tij, por edhe All-llahu dhe 
Pejgamberi i Tij e duan atë (Aliun r.a), dhe ai nuk do të kthehet prapa gjersa All-llahu nuk 
ia dhuron fitoren.
 Ansab Al-Ashraf 2:93, 94, El-Balazri (ky hadith transmetohet nga Ebu 
Hurejrja dhe Ibn Abbasi) 
- Hasais (cilësit) Imam Ali ibn Ebi Talib a.s :9
Nje Transmertim tjeter: 
Sahih Muslim,pjesa ku përshkruhen virtytet e hz.Aliut as.



Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
Sikur ta vëndoni imanin e të gjithëve që janë në tokë e qiej, në peshojë nga 
njëra anë dhe në anën tjetër të peshojës imanin e Aliut r.a, ana e peshoresh ku gjendet 
imani i Aliut do ta rëndonte anën tjetër. « 
- Kanz El-Umal 6:156, 
- Rijad El-Nadira 2:226; (këtë hadith e tranmseton Abdullahu biri i 
biri i Omer ibn Hattabit, gjendet në veprën « Mekam » (pozita) 
e Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s:15; El-Alamiu; 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) i tha Aliut r.a: Ky është një 
rrespekt i denjë dhe ka hije të të them se ti je pranë meje, e unë jam pranë teje. Ti 
je i rëndësishëm për mua ashtu siç jam edhe unë për ty, ashtu siç ishte Haruni për 
Musanë. Ti lufton për të mirën time dhe ti do të jesh i afërti im në Ditën e 
Gjykimit. Ti do të jesh me mua në burimin e Kevtherit. Armiqësia ndaj teje, 
njëherit paraqet armiqësi edhe ndaj meje. Lufta kundër teje është luftë kundër 
meje. Miku yt është edhe mik imi. Siguria jote është edhe siguria ime. Trupi yt 
njëherit është edhe trup imi, ashtu siç është gjaku yt edhe gjak imi. Kush të 
pendohet ty është njësoj sikur të më pendohet mua. E vërteta gjendet në mendimin 
tënd, zemrën tënde si dhe gjuhën tënde. Ti beson në All-llahun, ashtu siç besoj 
edhe unë. Unë do të lutem nëpërmjet udhëzimeve, me të cilat miqtë e tu do të jenë 
të shpërblyer në qiej, ndërsa armiqtë e tu do të ghykohen në Xhehennem » 
El-Sirah En-Nebevijj, Zejni Dahlan


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
 Unë jam qyteti i diturisë, ndërsa Aliu r.a porta e atij qyteti. » 
- Mustedriku i dy Sahihëve 3:126, dijetari El-Nissai 
- Kanz El-Umal 6:401, dijetari El-Mutaki El-Hindi 
- Assad El-Gaba 4:22 
- Tarih Bagdadi 4:348, ulema Hatibi Bagdadi 
- Fadail El-Hamselfi el-Sihah el-Sitta 2:250 
Nje tjeter transmertim:
al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359.
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Sahih al-Tirmizi, B. 5, S. 201
2. Mustadrak al-Hakim, B. 3, S. 126
3. []


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
Unë jam qyteti i diturisë, kurse Aliu r.a është porta e tij, 
kush dëshiron të mësojë le të hyjë nëpërmjet portës. 
- Tirmidhiu në Sahihun e tij; 
- Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbeli në Mustadrikun e tij; 
- Hafidh Ebu Muhammed Samarkandi në veprën e tij »Bihar 
El-Asanid; 
- Ibn Xhurejr në veprën e tij « Tehzib El-Asar », 
- Arbali në veprën e tij « Kashif El-Gima », 
- Hafiz Ahmed ibn Muhammed El-Mamari, botimi i vitit 1969;


 Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
« Aliu r.a është dera e diturisë sime dhe udhërrëfyes i këtij ummeti, çfarë unë kam 
shpallur. 
- Ebu Nuajmi në veprën e tij »Hiljetul-Evlija »; 
- Dejlemiu në « Firdeusin » e tij; 
- Alamiu në veprën e tij « Pozita e Emirul-Muëmininit » :7; 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
Aliu është porta e diturisë sime dhe udhëheqës i ummetit tim pas meje. 
Dashuria ndaj tij është imani (besimi) i plotë, kurse urrejtja ndaj tij është 
dyftyrësi. » 
Tarih El-Hulefa 1:96, Xhelaluddin Es-Sujuti; (këtë hadith e transmeton 
ibn Asake në veprën e tij « Tarihu Dimeshk » nga hazreti Ebu Bekri, 
hazreti Osmani, dhe hazreti Ajshja; 
Kerbela 6,7; El-Alami; 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) i ka thënë Aliut r.a:
- Ti je për mua ashtu siç ishte Haruni për Musanë a.s veçse pas meje nuk ka 
pejgamber. » 
- Musnedi i Ibn Hanbelit 1:174, Imam Ahmed Ibn Hanbel, 
- Musned Ebi Davud 3:280, Ebi Davudi 
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Sahih al-Bukhari, Arabic-English version, Traditions 5.56 and 5.700
2. Sahih Muslim, Arabic, section of virtues of Ali, v4, pp 1870-71
3. Mustadrak al-Hakim, B. 3, S. 109
4. Sunan Ibn Majah, p12
5. Musnad Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v1, p174
6. al-Khas'is, by al-Nisa'i, pp 15-16
7. Mushkil al-Athar, by al-Tahawi, v2, p309
8. []
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Sahih al-Bukhari, B. 2, S. 305; Sahih Muslim, B. 2, S. 360; Mustadrak al-Hakim, B. 3, S. 109


Hadith-i manzilah: Sad ibën Vakkas ka thënë: Pejgamberi i Zotit i tha Aliut r.a : A nuk je ti i kënaqur të jesh ndaj meje ai që Haruni ka qenë ndaj Musës, përveç që pas meje nuk do të ketë më pejgamber tjetër? 
al-Bidajah, f. 21; Kifajat al-talib nga Kanxhi Shafii, Naxhaf, 1356, ff. 148-154; janë shënuar njëqind versione të këtij hadithi nga burimet sunite dhe shtatëdhjetë nga burimet shiite


 Um Salmahu ka treguar se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Aliu r.a është gjithmonë me të vërtetën (hak) dhe me Kur'anin, 
kurse e vërteta dhe Kur'ani janë gjithmonë me të, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit ata nuk do të ndahen njëri nga tjetri.
- tarih Bagdad 14:321, Hatibi Bagdadi 
- Mexhmual-Zavaid 7:235, El-Hajthemi 
- Kenz El-Umal 6:157, Mutaki El-Hindi 
- Ali ve Vasija :13, Nexhmuddin Xhefer ibn Muhammed El-Askeri 
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
- El-Tahir El-Kebir 14:321, Hatibi Bagdadi 
- Faraid El-Samtajn 1:kapitulli 3, El-Hamvini Esh-Shafi
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Manakib Al Abi Talib, nga Muhamed ibën Shahrashubi, Kum,p.d., vëll. III, ff. 62 dhe 218; Ghajat al-maram, f. 539; Janabi al-mavaddah, f. 104
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
. Tarihul-Kebir 4:321, Hatibi Bagdad 
- Ibn Kutejbe në « Sijasetin » e tij; 
- El-Zemahsheriu në veprën e tij »Rabi El-Ebrar », 
- El-Hamavini në veprën e tij »Faraid Es-Sumtajn »,
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
 Um Salmahu, Ibën Abazi, Abu Bakri, Ajshja, Aliu, Abu Said Khudri, Abu Lejla, Abu Ajub Ansari janë ndër transmetuesit e tij. Ghajat al-maram, f. 539-540. Pejgamberi po ashtu ka thënë: Zoti e bekoftë Aliun për atë se e vërteta është gjithmonë me të. al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 36
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. al-Mustadrak, by al-Hakim, v3, p124 on the authority of Umm Salama 
2. al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar, Ch. 9, section 2, pp 191,194 
3. al-Awsat, by al-Tabarani; also in al-Saghir 
4. Tarikh al-Khulafaa, by Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, p173


Pejgamberi i tha Ammar ibn Jasinit, : Sikur i gjithë populli të shkojë një lugine, ndërsa Aliu r.a tjetrës, shko 
luginës që shkon Aliu r.a, mos u bazo në popullin. 
-Tarih-Bagdadi 13:186, Hatibi Bagdadi 
- Mexhmual Zavaid 7:238, El-Hajthemi 
- Kanz El-Umal 6:155, Mutaki El-Hindi 
- Manakib Ali ibn Ebi Talib :57, El-Havarizmi 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) i ka thënë Aliut r.a:
Vetëm besimtarët do të duan ty, ndërsa dyftyrëshit do të urrejnë 
- Sahih Tirmidhi 5 ; Kapitulli « manakib Ali ibn Ebi Talib a.s » 
- Musned Ahmed ibn Hanbel 6:292, Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli 
- Mustedreku në dy Sahihët 3:128, Nissai 
- Fadail El-Hamsa fi El-Sihah Es-Sitte 2:209 


- Në ditën e vëllazërimit të muhaxhirëve me ensarët, Pejgamberi a.s i tha Imam 
Aliut r.a « Ti je vëllau im, ndërsa unë jam vëllau yt. Nëse dikush të pyet 
thuaji : » Unë jam rob i All-llahut dhe vëlla i të Dërguarit të Tij. Nëse dikush 
këtë cilësi do tia përshkruante vetes së tij, ai ka gënjyer. »  
- Sahih Tirmidhi 5 : kapitulli » Cilësit e Imam Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s » 
- El-Hasais :3,18 Nissai 
- Mustedriku në dy Sahihët 3:14, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi 
- Musned ibn Hanbeli 1:159, Ahmed Ibn Hanbel 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
Çfarëdo qoftë përgjegjësie që kam unë, ka gjithashtu edhe Aliu r.a. O 
Zot ! Ndihmoji atij që e ndihmon atë, ndërsa bëhu armik i atij që është armik i 
tij »
- Musned Ibn Hanbeli 4:281, Ahmbed Ibn Hanbel 
- Kanz El-Umal 1:48, Mutaki El-Hindi 
- Mustdriku në dy Sahihët 3:109, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi-Mexhmaul-Zavaid 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
O Ebu Bekër, hiseja ime dhe hiseja e Aliut janë të njëjta në drejtësi. 
- Xhelaluddin Es-Sujuti në « Tarihun » e Tij; 
- Ibn Asakiri në veprën « Tarihul-Kebir »; 
- Harith El-Hanejfi në « manakibin » e tij: 12; 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
 Aliu r.a është gjykatësi (ndarësi i drejtësisë) më i mirë ndër 
pjesëtarët e ummetit tim. »  
Er-Rijad En-Nadira 2:198; 
- El-Kanxhi Es-Safijji në « Kifajetin » e tij; 
- El-Fusul El-muhimme, ibn Sabig El-Maleki, 
- Ansab El-Ashraf, Belazri; 
- Mekam (vendi) i Imam Aliut a.s: 32, El-Alami;


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
Pas meje do të ndodhin ngatërresa (turbullira), dhe kur ato turbullira të vijnë, 
mbahuni për Ali ibn Ebu Talibin r.a , ngase ai është i pari që mua do të më shohë 
në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe i pari që mua do të më përshëndet në qyejt e lartë, ai 
është prej meje dhe ai është faruk (ndarës) i të drejtës nga e padrejta (e 
keqja) 
- El-Kanxhi Esh-Shafi në « Kifajetin » e tij, 
- El-Hafizi, në veprën e tij « Amali El-Hafidh », 
- Aliu a.s dhe këshilla:167, Nemxhuddin El-Askeri; 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
O njerëz! All-llahu është Mbështetësi im, kurse 
unë jam mbështetësi juaj, ndërsa atij të cilit unë i jam mbështetës, mbështetës i 
është edhe Aliu r.a. Zot! Duaje atë që e don Aliun dhe urreje atë që e urren 
Aliun.
- Musned Ahmed ibn Hanbel 4:281, 
- « Sahih » ibn Maxhe :12, Ibn Maxhe 


- Ahmed ibn Hanbeli transmeton nga Pejgamberi s.a.v.s se ka thënë: » 
Mbështetës i kujt jam junë, mbështetës i tij është edhe Aliu r.a. Zot! Duaje atë që 
e don Aliun dhe bëhu armik i atij që është armik i Aliut. 
- Mustadrek në dy Sahihët 3:116, 
- « Hiljetul-Evlija » 5:26, Ebu Nuajmi, 
- Tarih Bagdadi 7:377, Hatibi Bagdadi transmeton nga Ebu Hurejra, 
- Kenz El-Umal 1:48, dijetari Mutaki El-Hindi, 
- Khadir-dijetari Abdul-Husejn Sherafuddin, 


Pejgamberi a.s gjithashtu ka thënë : » Secili pejgamber ka pasur zëvendësin 
dhe trashëgimtarin » 
- Xhanabiul-Mevada :79, kapitulli : »Porositë e të Deërguarit Muhammedit a.s, 
- Imam Aliut a.s si mbrojtës ». 
- Mexhmual-Zavaid 9:113, El-Hajthemi 
- Kanz El-Umal 6:154, ulema Mutaki El-Hindi 
- Zahair El-Ukba :71, ulema El-Taberi 
- Ali ve Vasija (Aliu dhe porositë e Muhammedit a.s) :194 Nexhmuddin el-
- Askeri (ky hadith është përmendur në këto vepra  :e mira/e keqja: izan El-Itiad, El-
- Zahabija, El-Saali, Sujuti, Kunuz El-dakak, Dajlavije, Manakib, Ahmed Ibn 
 Hanbeli) 


- Ummi Seleme ( Gruaja e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s) transmeton se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s 
ka thënë :» All-llahu xh.sh për secilin pejgamber e ka zgjedhur trashëgimtarin 
e tij, ndërsa trashëgimtari im është Aliu r.a, trashëgimatar i familjes së tij, fisit 
dhe ummetit. » 
- Muvafaku biri i Ahmed El-Hanefit në « Manakibin » e tij, 
- El-Hamavini Esh-Shafi në « Faraidin » e tij, 
- Ahmed ibn Hanbeli në « Musnedin » e tij, 
- El-Salabiu në veprën e tij « El-kashif ve Bejan », 
- - Aliu dhe Vasi (këshilla): 235; 


Ibn Mesudi transmeton:» Isha tek Pejgamberi s.a.v.s kur dikush e pyeti mbi 
diturinë e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, kurse Pejgamberi s.a.v.s u përgjigj:» Urtësia 
(mençuria) është ndarë në dhjetë pjesë, Aliu është i shpërblyer me nëntë pjesët 
e mençurisë, kurse njerëzit tjerë e dijnë vetëm pjesën e dhjetë, ndërsa Aliu 
është më i miri në mesin e tyre. » 
Është transmetuar nga Havarizëm ibn Magazili ibn Sharih 
Eshvabi në veprën « Manakib i familjes së Ebu Talibit » 2:30; 
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359


- Ita Ibn Ebu Ribah transmeton se e kanë pyetur: 
« A e din dikush mirë diturinë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit s.a.v.s ? », kurse Ebu 
Ribahi është përgjigjur: 
« Për Zotin nuk e di! » 
- Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi ka thënë:» Aliu posedon nëntë hise (pjesë) të diturisë, 
dhe ai është më i miri në mesin e njerëzve që e dijnë pjesën e dhjetë të 
diturisë. 
- Bihar El-Envar :40, kapitulli 93, Mexhlisijj; 
- manakib i familjes së Ebu Talibit, Sharih Eshvab; 


Edhe hazreti Aisheja-nënëa e besimtarëve thotë:» Aliu është më i miri që e 
njeh Sunnetin. » 
Bihar El-Envar :40; kapitulli 95, Mexhlisijj 


Profeti Muhammed s.a ka then Aliu është pjesa ime e unë pjesë e tij.Askush nuk mund ta kryej atë me cka jam I obliguar pos meje dhe Aliut 
Burimi,Sunan ibn Maxha,pjesa I,f.44;Hasejs el-Nisai,f.20;Sahih Tirmidhiu,pjesa VI,f.300;Xhamial usul nga Ibn Kethiri,pjesa
 IX,f.471;Xhami Saghir nga Sujuti,pjesa II,f.56 dhe Rijadhu Nadira,pjesa II,f.229
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Sunan Ibn Maja, B. 1, S. 44
2. Khasa'is Ali Ibn Abi Talib von al-Nesa'i, S. 20
3. Sahih al-Tirmizi, B. 5, S. 300
4. Jami' al-Usul von Ibn Kathir, B. 9, S. 471
5. al-Jami' al-Saghir von al-Suyuti, B. 2, S. 56 
6. ar-Riyad al-Nadira, B. 2, S. 229
7. []


O Ali! Ti do tu tregon rrugën e drejtë,kur,pas meje,të paraqiten përqarjet dhe grindjet mes tyre.
Burimi,Tarihi Dimeshk,nga Ibn Asakiri,pjesa II,f.488;Kunuz el-Hakik nga el-Muaviu,f.203;
 Vepra Kenzul Ummal,pjesa VI,f.33.


-Dijetari Ali Muahmmed Esh-Shafi, i cili është i njohur si alim Ibn Magazili Esh-Shafi në veprën e tij >>Manakib Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s<< 468 thëniet e Pejgamberit a.s mbi cilësitë (vlerën) e Familjes së Tij a.s (Imam Aliun, hazrteti Fatimenë,Hasanin dhe Husejnin a.s ), e posaçërisht mbi cilësitë e Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s transmeton si vijon:>> Abbasi biri i Fejruzit transmeton nga Enes ibn Maliku se Muhammedi a.s ka thënë:>>Kush dëshiron ta njohë diturinë e Ademit a.s dhe fikhun e Nuhit a.s le ta shikojë Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibin<<*


Pejgameri muhammed s.a ka then: Kush dëshiron të jetoj ashtu siç jetova unë dhe të vdesë siç vdiqa unë, e të 
hyjë në Xhennetin në të cilin mua ma ka premtuar All-llahu im, e që është 
Xhenneti i përhershëm ; le ta ndjek Aliun, ndërsa pas Aliut pasrdhësit e tij ; ngase 
ata juve nuk do tju zbrapsin nga udhëzimi i Drejtë e as që do tju shpiejnë në 
humbje. » 
Ahtab El-Havarizmi në veprën e tij « Manakib » fq 34 ; El-Kanduzi »Janabin El-
Mevada » fq 149 ;150 Ibn Huxhr El-Askalani El-Shafi në veprën El-Isaba 1:541;
Sunnitische Referenz: 
1. Al-Mustadrak von al-Hakim, B. 3, S. 128
2. al-Jami al-Kabir von al-Tabrani
3. al-Isaba von Ibn Hajar al-Asqalani
4. Kanz al-Ummal, B. 6, S. 155
5. al-Manaqib von al-Khawarizmi, S. 34
6. Yanabi al-Mawadda von al-Qunduzi, S. 149
7. Hilyat al-Auliya, B. 1, S. 86
8. al-Tarikh von Ibn Asakir, B. 2, S. 95
9. []


Ibën Mardujahu ka thënë se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Kushdo që dëshiron që jeta dhe vdekja e tij të jetë si e imja dhe që të hyjë në parajsë duhet pas meje ta dojë Aliun dhe të vijojë rrugës së familjes sime, sepse ata janë pasardhësit e mi dhe janë krijuar nga argjili im. Dija dhe të kuptuarit tim u është dhuruar atyre. Prandaj mallkuar qofshin ata që mohojnë virtytet e tyre. Ndërmjetësimi im [në Ditën e Gjykimit] kurrë nuk do ti përfshijë ata. 
Muntakhab kanz al-ummal, në margjinën e Musnad-i Ahmad, Kajro, 1368, vëll. V, f. 94.


-Dijetarët, Ibn Huxhr El-Askalani në veprën e tij >>Tahzib El-Tahzib<< 10:42 
dhe hafidh Xhemaluddin Jusuf El-Mezi në veprën e tij >> Tahzib al-Kamal<< 
4:542 transmetojnë nga Ibn Abasi se Muhammedi a.s mbi cilësitë e Imam Aliut a.s 
ka thënë =>>Sikur drunjtë lapsa të ishin, e deti ngjyrë, të gjithë xhinët të tubuar, 
ndërsa njerëzit shkrues, nuk do të ishin në gjendje ti numërojunë kurrë cilësitë e 
Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s. 


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë::"Ti je prej meje,dhe un jom prej teje"
Sahih al-Bukhari, B. 2, S. 76; Sahih al-Tirmizi, B. 5, S. 300; Sunan Ibn Maja, B. 1, S. 44


"Menjëherë pas meje në mesin e juaj do të filloj urejtja dhe përçarja, kur të vij një situatë e tillë drejtohuni tek Aliu se ai mund ta ndajë të mirën nga e meta."
Ali Mutteki El Hindi - Kanz al-'Ummal (Multan) Vol. 2 f. 612, numri 32964.


Pejgamberi (s) ka thënë: 
O Ali (në Ditën e Gjykimit) ti dhe ithtaret e tu tek Allahu do të ktheheni të lumtur duke kënaqur dhe Allahun dhe pastaj do të vijnë armiqtë e tu të hidhëruar dhe kokfortë. 
- Ibn al-'Athir, al-Nihaya fi gharib al-hadith, (Beirut, 1399), vol. 4 p. 106
- al-Tabarani, Mu'jam al-Kabir, vol 1 p 319
- al-Haythami, Majma' al-Zaëa'id, vol. 9, number 14168


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:
"Myzhde për ty o Ali! Metëvërtetë ti dhe ithtarët  e tu do të jeni në Parajsë".
- Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, Fadha'il al-Sahaba, (Beirut) vol. 2, p. 655
- Abu Nu'aym al-Isbahani, Hilyatul Avvliya, vol. 4, p. 329 
- al-Khatib al-Baghdadi , Tarikh Baghdad, (Beirut) vol. 12, p. 289
- al-Tabarani, Mu'jam al-Kabir, vol. 1, p. 319
- al-Haythami, Majma' al-Zavva'id, vol. 10, pp. 21-22 
- Ibn 'Asakir, Ta'rikh Dimashq, vol. 42, pp. 331-332 
- Ibn Hajar al-Haythami, al-Savva'iq al-Muhriqah, (Cairo) Ch. 11, section 1, p. 247


Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë:: "Aliu është sikur Qabeja" 
kjo do të thotë se Imam Aliu a.s është 
sikur Qabeja. Ashtu sikur të gjithë njerëzit gjatë kohës së faljes së namazit i 
kthejnë fytyrat e tyre në drejtim të Qabesë, ashtu edhe ne jemi të obliguar të 
veprojmë ndaj udhëzimeve dhe porosive të tij. 
 Ebu Nuajmi në veprën e tij « Hiljetul-Evlija », 
- Dejlemi në « Firdeusin » e tij; 
- Hamavini në « Feraidin » e tij; 


Ehl-ul-Bejti ne Kuran:

33.33.Dhe rrini në shtëpitë tuaja e mos shfaqni bukurinë tuaj si shfaqej në injorancën e hershme, faleni namazin, jepeni zeqatin dhe respektojeni All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij. All-llahu ka për qëllim që nga ju, o familje e shtëpisë (së Pejgamberit) të largojë ndytësinë e mëkateve dhe t'ju pastrojë deri në skaj.
Komentatorët e këtyre ajeteve thonë se ky ajet ka të bëjë përkatësishtë i 
dedikohet të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh Muhammedit a.s, Imam Aliut a.s, 
hazreti Fatimesë, Hasanit dhe Husejnit, të cilët, Pejgamberi a.s njëherë në një 
rast të gjithë së bashku i mbuloi me jorganin e tij. Kur u shpall ky ajet, Ummu 
Seleme, bashkëshortja e Pejgamberit a.s e pyeti Pejgamberin : » A bëj pjesë 
edhe unë në anëtarët e familjes » ? Jo », u përgjigj Pejgamberi a.s » por ti je në 
rrugën e drejt » 
Mustedrik El-Hakim 3:147, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi 
- Sunen El-Bejheki 2:149, El-Bejheki 
- Sunen El-Tirmidhi 2:209, Tirmidhi 
- Tahzib Al-Tahzib 2:297, Ibn Haxher El-Askalani 
- Fadail El-Hamsa fi sahih El-Sitte 1:270.


3.61.E kush të kundërshton ty në çështjen e tij (Isait) pasi të është bërë e ditur e vërteta, ti thuaj: "Ejani i thërrasim bijtë tanë dhe bijtë tuaj, gratë tona dhe gratë tuaja, vetë ne dhe vetë ju, mandej sinqerisht të lutemi për mallkim, dhe mallkimin nga ana e All-llahut ta hedhim kundër gënjeshtarëve".
-Të gjithë mufesirët dhe komentatorët e hadithit pohojnë se ky ajet është shpallur 
kur Pejgamberi a.s e dërgoi Imam Aliun a.s, Fatimenë, Hasanin dhe Husejnin, për 
ti takuar të krishterët e Naxhranit, për shkak të mospaguajtjes së obligimit 
(xhizjes, ). Kur të krishterët e panë Pejgamberin a.s se vjenë bashkë 
me familjen e tij, ata filluan të frikësohen dhe filluan të arsyetohen për 
mospagesën e tyre, dhe premtuan se këtë oblogim do ta kryejnë për hir të 
rrespektit ndaj Pejgamberit a.s 
El-Fusul El-Muhemma :25, Ibn Sabag El-Meliki


9.19.A mos e konsideruat dhënien e ujit haxhinjve dhe kujdestarinë ndaj xhamisë së shenjtë, si besimin e atij që i besoi All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit dhe që luftoi në rrugën e All-llahut? Jo, ato nuk janë të barabarta te All-llahu. Popullin mizor All-llahu nuk e vë në rrugë të drejtë. 
- Ndërsa, ky ajet i mësipërm u shpall kur Talha ibn Shejbe e lavdëroi Abbas ibn 
Abdul-Muttalibin duke i thënë : »Unë kamë kompetenca më të mëdha ndaj 
Qabesë, ngase unë jam përgjegjës për furnizimin e haxhinjve me ujë dhe çelësi 
i Qabesë është në duart e mia. » 
- Pikërisht në këto çaste Imam Aliu a.s qëlloi të kaloi pranë tyre dhe i pyeti : 
« Me cka lavdërohesh ti » ? Kur e morri përgjigjen, Ai-Aliu a.s tha : » Kur isha 
fëmijë, isha i zgjedhur, gjë që askush prej jush nuk është. » 
« Çfarë është ajo » ?- e pyetën ata. Ai u përgjigj : » Unë i pari jam lutur në 
Islam, dhe jam i pari që kam zhvilluar në rrugën e All-llahut. » 
- Që nga ai çast, zbritja e ajeteve ishte lavdërim i dinjitetit të Imam Aliut a.s 
-Tefsiri i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 10:59, Taberi 
- Esbab En-Nuzuli (Shkaqet e Shpalljes) :182, El-Vahidi 
- Komentimi i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 8:91, El-Kutubi 
- Komentimi i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 4:422, Er-Razi 
- Komentimi i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 2:211, El-Hazem 
- El-Dur El-Mensur 3:218, Sujuti 
- Xhenaibu El-Mevada :93, El-Kanduzi El-Hanefi 
Dhe ne transmertm tjeter eshte
. Tefsiri i Taberiut 10:59; Enes ibn Maliku; 
- Asbabun-Nuzul :182, El-Vahidi; 
- Tefsiri i Raziut, El-Nasifi i Sujutiut; 
- Tefsiri i Kur 
- Nehxhul-Belaga, fjalimi 230, Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s 


5.55. Mik (i afërt) juaji është vetëm All-llahu, është i dërguari i Tij dhe ata që besuan e që falin namazin dhe japin zeqatin duke bërë rukuë (duke qenë respektues)
 Abu Dharr Ghifariu ka thënë: Një ditë falnim namazin e drekës me Pejgamberin. Një njeri nevojtar kërkonte që njerëzit ti ndihmonin, por askush nuk i dha asgjë. Ai njeri i ngriti duart drejt qiellit duke thënë: Oh Zot! Bëhu dëshmitar se në xhami të Pejgamberit askush nuk më dha asgjë. Ali ibën Abi Talibi gjendej në sexhde të namazit. Ai ia drejtoi gishtin atij njeriu, i cili ia mori unazën dhe shkoi. Pejgamberi, i cili po e vështronte këtë skenë e ngriti kokën drejt qiellit dhe tha: Oh Zot! Vëllai im Musai të pat thënë: Hapma gjoksin dhe lehtësoma detyrën dhe ma bën gjuhën të rrjedhshme kështu që ata ti kuptojnë fjalët e mia, dhe bëne vëllain tim Harunin, ndihmës dhe vezir (28. 35). Oh Zot! Edhe unë jam pejgamberi Yt; hapma gjoksin dhe ma lehtëso detyrën dhe bëne Aliun vezir dhe ndihmës timin. Abu Dharr thotë: Fjalët e Pejgamberit ende nuk kishin marrë fund kur u shpall ajetë (i cituar më lart).
-Tefsiri i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 6:165, Taberiu 
- Asbab En-Nuzul :148, El-Vahidi 
- Tefsir Ebu Barakut El-Nasafi 1:496, Ebu Barakut En-Nesafi 
- Tefsiri i Kuranit të Madhnueshëm 3:461, El-Nisaburi 
- El-Svavaik El-Muhreka :25, Ibn Haxh El-Askalani 
- Ajan El-Shiat 1:368 « Dar Et-Tearuf » Bejrut
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Tabari: Dhakhair al-ukba, Kajro, 1356, f. 16. Ky hadith është shënuar me një ndryshim të vogël në al-Dhurr al-manthur, vëll. II, f. 293. Bahrani në veprën e tij Ghajat al-maram, f. 103, citon 24 hadithe nga burimet sunite, kurse nëntëmbëdhjetë nga burimet shiite lidhur me kushtet dhe arsyet për shpalljen e këtij ajeti të Kur'anit.
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
- Bejdeviu në « Tefsirin » e tij, 
- Tubrusi në « Mexhbul-Bejanin » e tij, 
- Ebu Ishaku El-Salebi në « Tefsirin » e tij, 
- Taberiu në « Tefsirin » e tij, 
- El-Vahidi në veprën e tij « Asbabun-Nuzuli », 
- Ebu Barakati El-Nisafiu në « Tefsirin » e tij, 
- Nisaburi në « Tefsirin » e tij, - 


98.7.Ndërsa, ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, të tillët janë krijesa më e dobishme(
Jahiri thotë: Ishim në prani të Pejgamberit kur u paraqit Aliu nga larg. Pejgamberi tha: Betohem në Zotin i cili e mban jetën time në dorë, ky njeri dhe ithtarët e tij  do të kenë shpëtim në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ibën Abazi thotë:  Kur u shpall verseti: Ndërsa, ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, të tillët janë krijesa më e dobishme( 98.7.)Pejgamberi i tha Aliut: Ky verset të kushtohet ty dhe ithtarëve të tu të cilët do të kenë lumturi dhe gëzim në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe Zoti do të jetë i kënaqur me ju. Këto dy hadithe dhe disa të tjerë janë shënuar në librin al-Dhurr al-manthur nga Sujuti, Kajro, 1313, vëll. VI, f. 379, dhe në Ghajat al-maram, f. 326.
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
- Jalal al-Din al-Suyuti, Tafsir al-Durr al-Manthur, (Cairo) vol. 6, p. 379
- Ibn Jarir al-Tabari, Tafsir Jami' al-Bayan, (Cairo) vol. 33, p. 146
- Ibn Asakir, Ta'rikh Dimashq, vol. 42, p. 333, p. 371
- Ibn Hajar al-Haythami, al-Savva'iq al-Muhriqah, (Cairo) Ch. 11, section 1, pp 246-247


3.103.Dhe kapuni që të gjithë ju për litarin e All-llahut, e mos u përçani 
Imamit të gjashtë nga familja e pejgamberit (Ehlulbejt)e ka thënë:
- Ne jemi litari i Allahut për të cilin, Allahu ka thënë: Dhe kapuni që të gjithë ju për litarin e All-llahut, e mos u përçani.
- al-Tha'labi, Tafsir al-Kabir, under commentary of verse 3:103
- Ibn Hajar al-Haythami, al-Saëa'iq al-Muhriqah, (Cairo) Ch. 11, section 1, p. 233 


76.6. Ata janë që për hir të Tij u japin ushqim të varfërve, jetimëve dhe të zënëve robër.
76:9. Ne po ju ushqejmë vetëm për hir të All-llahut dhe prej jush nuk kërkojmë ndonjë shpërblim e as falënderim.
76:10. Ne i frikësohemi (dënimit të) Zotit tonë në një ditë që fytyrat i bën të zymta dhe është shumë e vështirë.
76:11. Po All-llahu i ruajti ata prej sherrit të asaj dite dhe u dhuroi shkëlqim në fytyra e gëzim të madh.
76:12. Dhe për shkak se ata duruan, i shpërbleu me xhennet dhe me petka mëndafshi.
- Shumë historianë përcjellin se sipas terfsirëve të një numri të madh të 
dijetarëve islam, këto ajete kanë zbritur për Imam Aliun a.s dhe familjen e tij, 
ngase ata i ushqenin të varfërit, jetimët, skamnorët, dhe të përvuajturit. Gjatë 
kohës së agjërimit ndodhte që nga tri ditë të mbeteshin pa ushqim. 
Ibidem 


Ehl-ul-Bejti ne haithe te pejgamberit Muhammed s.a

Hadith-i sifanah: Ibën Abazi thotë: Pejgamberi tha: Familja ime është si anija e Nuhut a.s; kushdo që hipën në të do të shpëtojë dhe kushdo që i largohet do të fundoset.
1. al-Mustadrak, by al-Hakim, v2, p343, v3, pp 150-151 on the authority of Abu Dhar. al-Hakim said this tradition is authentic (Sahih). 
2. Fadha'il al-Sahaba, by Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v2, p786 
3. Tafsir al-Kabir, by Fakhr al-Razi, under the commentary of verse 42:23, Part 27, p167 
4. al-Bazzar, on the authority of Ibn Abbas and Ibn Zubair with the wording "drowned" instead of "perished". 
5. al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar Haythami, Ch. 11, section 1, p234 under Verse 8:33. Also in section 2, p282. He said this Hadith has been transmitted via numerous authorities.
6. Tarikh al-Khulafaa and Jami' al-Saghir, by al-Suyuti 
7. al-Kabir, by al-Tabarani, v3, pp 37,38 
8. al-Saghir, by al-Tabarani, v2, p22 
9. Hilyatul Awliyaa, by Abu Nu'aym, v4, p306 
10. al-Kuna wal Asmaa, by al-Dulabi, v1, p76 
11. Yanabi al-Mawaddah, by al-Qundoozi al-Hanafi, pp 30,370 
12. Is'af al-Raghibeen, by al-Saban
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Dhakhair al-ukba, f. 20; al-Savaik al-muhrikah nga Ibën Haxhari, Kajro, 1312, ff. 150 dhe 184; Tarikh al-khulafa nga Xhalal al-Din Sujuti, Kajro, 1952, f. 307; Nur al-absar nga Shiblanxhi, Kajro, 1312, f. 114. Në Ghajat al-maram, f.



Një ditë Pejgamberi 
a.s në vendin e quajtur Khum, mes Mekkës dhe Medines, mbajti një hutbe, 
dhe pasiqë falënderoi All-llahun xh.sh tha :>>Së shpejti do të thirrem dhe do 
të iki nga kjo botë në ahiret. Ua lë amanet dy vepra të rënda, Librin e All-
llahut i cili përmban udhëzimet e dritën, dhe Familjen Time ndaj shikoni në to 
që të më ndiqni mua. 
Imam Muslimi në Sahihun e tij (4, hadithi nr. 1873, transmeton nga 
as-habi i Pejgamberit, Zejdi, biri i Arkames.
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Sahih Muslim, Chapter of the virtues of the companions, section of the virtues of Ali, 1980 Edition Pub.
 in Saudi Arabia, Arabic version, v4, p1873, Tradition #36


 El-Hakim El- Nisaburi transmeton nga Zejdi i biri i Arkamit se Pejgamberi a.s 
ka thënë :>>Së shpejti do të thirrem nag kjo botë për në ahiret. 
Ua lë amanet dy gjëra të rënda, njëra e përmbush tjetrën; Librin e All-llahut 
dhe Familjen Time, ndaj shikoni në to që të më ndiqni mua, ndërsa ata nuk do 
të ndahen( Libri i All-llahut dhe Familja Ime, ) gjer në 
Ditën e Gjikimit.<< 
Pejgamberi a.s më pas shtoi >> All-llahu i Lartëmadhëruar është mbrojtësi im, 
ndërsa unë jam mbrurojë e çdo muslimani.<< Dhe pas këtyre fjalëve i 
Dërguari-Muhammedi a.s e mori dorën e Imam Aliut a.s dhe tha >> 
Mburojë e kujtë jam unë, edhe Aliu është mburojë e tij. O Zot! Bëhu mik i atij 
që është miku i Aliut, dhe armik i atij që është armiku i Aliut.<<* 
-Dijetari Amin El-Nexhafi në veprën e tij voluminoze >> El-Gadir<< 10:278 
transmeton dyzet thënie të Pejgamberit a.s mbi rëndësin dhe cilësit e Imam Ali 
ibn Ebu Talibit a.s :* 
*El-Mustadrik në dy sahihët 3=109, alim El-Nisaburi 


Ai gjithashtu ka thene: "Meleku i Allahut do te vije se shpejti te me ftoje dhe une do te shkoj me te. Do te le ne mesin tuaj dy gjera te vlefshme: e para esthe Libri i Allahut,ne te cilen eshte shkruar udhezimi dhe drita, ndersa e dyta eshte familja ime(Ehlulbejti). Ju paralajmeroj lidhur me familjen, per Zotin,ju paralajmeroj per familjen time" 
Burimi ,Sahih Muslim, pjesa mbi virtytet e hazreti Aliut, pjesa V, f. 122; Sahih Tirmidhi,
 pjesa V,f. 328; Mustadrak el-Hakim, pjesa II,f. 148; Musnad Ahmed ibn Hanbal, pjesa lll,f. 17


Imam Tirmidhi El-Hakimi transmeton nga Zejd ibn Arkami se 
Muhammedi s.a.v.s ka thënë:» Ua lë amanet diçka prej së cilës nuk do të 
humbni e as që do të devijoni prej rrugës së drejtë gjersa tu përmbaheni: 
Librin e All-llahut (Kuranin) dhe Familjen time (Ehlul-Bejtin), ndaj kujdes se 
si nëpërmjet tyre mua do të më ndiqni, ngase ata (Kurani dhe Ehlul-Bejti,) nuk do të ndahen njëra nga tjetra gjer në Ditën e Gjykimit. » 
- El-Xhamiu Es-Sahih, Tirmidhiu 5:663; 
- Xhamiu El-Usul 1:278, Ibn Kethir; 
- Assad El-Gaba 2:12, Ibn Kethir; 
- Zahair El-Ugba :16, Imam Taberiu; 
- Tefsirul-Kuranil-Kerim- El-adhim 4:122; 
- Mustedriku i El-Hakimit 3:109; 
- Nesaiu në Hasaisin e tij mbi Emirul-Muëmininin a.s :69; 
- Ansab El-Eshraf 1:110; Belazriu; 
- Havarizmi në Manakibin e tij :93; 
- Tarihu-Dimeshk 2:36; Ibn Asakiri; 
- Kanz El-Umal 1:187, Mutteki El-Hindi nga Taberani El-Hakimi; 


Hadith-i thakalajn: Zaid ibën Arkami ka treguar se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Duket se Zoti më ka thirrur tek Ai dhe unë duhet ta dëgjoj atë thirrje. Por unë i lë dy gjëra të mëdha dhe të çmueshme në mesin tuaj: Librin e Zotit dhe familjen time. Kini kujdes se si silleni me ta. Këto dyja kurrë nuk do të ndahen njëri nga tjetri deri sa të takohemi në Kavthar (në parajsë). 
al- Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. V, f. 209; Dhakhair al-ukba, f. 16; al-Fusul al muhimmah, f. 22; Khasais, f. 30; al-Savaik al-muhrakah, f. 147. 
Transmertim tjeter eshte:
1. Sahih al-Tirmidhi, v5, pp 662-663,328, report of 30+ companions, with reference to several chains of transmitters.
2. al-Mustadrak, by al-Hakim, Chapter of "Understanding (the virtues) of Companions, v3, pp 109,110,148,533 who wrote this tradition is authentic (Sahih) based on the criteria of the two Shaikhs (al-Bukhari and Muslim).
3. Sunan, by Daarami, v2, p432
4. Musnad, by Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v3, pp 14,17,26,59, v4, pp 366,370-372, v5, pp 182,189,350,366,419
5. Fadha'il al-Sahaba, by Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v2, p585, Tradition #990
6. al-Khasa'is, by al-Nisa'i, pp 21,30. 
7. al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar Haythami, Ch. 11, section 1, p230
8. al-Kabir, by al-Tabarani, v3, pp 62-63,137
9. Kanz al-Ummal, by al-Muttaqi al-Hindi, Chapter al-Iti'sam bi Habl Allah, v1, p44.
10. Tafsir Ibn Kathir (complete version), v4, p113, under commentary of verse 42:23 of Quran (four traditions)
11. al-Tabaqat al-Kubra, by Ibn Sa'd, v2, p194, Pub. by Dar Isadder, Lebanon.
12. al-Jami' al-Saghir, by al-Suyuti, v1, p353, and also in v2
13. Majma' al-Zawa'id, al-Haythami, v9, p163
14. al-Fateh al-Kabir, al-Binhani, v1, p451
15. Usdul Ghabah fi Ma'rifat al-Sahaba, Ibn al-Athir, v2, p12
16. Jami' al-Usul, Ibn al-Athir, v1, p187
17. History of Ibn Asakir, v5, p436
18. al-Taj al-Jami' Lil Usul, v3, p308
19. al-Durr al-Manthoor, al-Hafidh al-Suyuti, v2, p60
20. Yanabi al-Mawaddah, al-Qundoozi al-Hanafi, pp 38,183
21. Abaqat al-Anwar, v1, p16


Xhabiri ka përcjellë se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Zoti i ka vendosur fëmijët e të gjithë pejgaamberëve në palcën e kurrizit të tyre, por fëmijët e mi i ka vendosur në kurrizin e Aliut.
Janabi al-mavaddah, f. 318.

Në Sahihin Termidhi: Jala ElAmirij ka transmetuar thënien e Pejgamberit (s.a.): Husejni është prej meje dhe unë jam nprej Husejnit. Allahu e don atë që don e don Husejnin. Husejni është degë të pemës së Ehli Bejtit...  
Fadail Hamsetu: V.3. f. 261-263.

Pejgamberi Allahut (Muhammedi s.a.v.s) ka thënë per Hasanin r.a dhe huseinin r.a:
Këta dy fëmijë të mi janë imamë qoftë të rrinë në këmbë ose ulur (aluzioni me qoftë të zënë funksionin e jashtëm të halifatit ose jo).
Irshad, f. 181; Ithbat al-hudat, vëll. V, ff. 129 dhe 134.


Ibën Abazi ka thënë: I thashë Pejgamberit: Kush janë pasardhësit tuaj dashuria e të cilëve është e obligueshme [për muslimanët]? Ai tha: Aliu, Fatimja, Hasani dhe Huseini.
Janabi al-mavaddah nga Sulejman ibën Ibrahim Kunduzi, Teheran, 1308, f. 311.
 Sunnitische Referenz:
1.Tafsir al Kabir, von Fakhr al Din al Razi, Kapitel 27, Seite 165-166 
2.Tafsir al Thalabi, Deutung des Verses 42;23 
3.Tafsir al Tabari, von Ibn Jarir al Tabari, 
4.Tafsir al Qurtubi, Deutung des Verses 42;23 
5.Tafsir al Kashshaf, von al Zamakhshari, Deutung des Verses 42;23 
6.Tafsir al Baidhawi, Deutung des Verses 42;23 
7.Tafsir al Kalbi, Deutung des Verses 42.23 
8.al Madarik 
9.Dhakha ir al Uqba, von Muhibbuddin al Tabari, Seite 25 
10.Musnad Ahmad Ibn Hanbal 
11.al Sawaiq al Muhrqah, von Ibn Hajar Haythami, Kapitel 11, Seite 259 
12.Shawahid al Tanzeel, Hakim Hasakani , al Hanifi , Volume 2, Seite 132 
13.und viele andere wie z.B. Ibn Abi Hatam, Al Tabarani usw. 


Ghadir Khumm:

Bara ibn Azib  thotë: Isha në shoqëri të Pejgamberit gjatë pelegrinazhit lamtumirës. Kur arritëm në Ghadir Khumm ai urdhëroi që të pastrohej ai vend. Pastaj e mori dorën e Aliut dhe Aliun e vendosi në anën e tij të djathtë. Pastaj ai tha: A jam unë autoritet të cilin ju e dëgjoni? Ata u përgjigjen: Ne i dëgjojmë udhëzimet tuaja. Pastaj ai tha: Për këdo që unë jam i pari (maula) dhe autoritet që ai dëgjon, Aliu do të jetë i pari i tij. Oh Zot! Bëhu miqësor me miqtë e Aliut dhe armik i armiqve të Aliut. Pastaj Umar ibën al-Khattabi i tha Aliut: Kjo pozitë qoftë e këndshme për ju, sepse tani ju jeni i pari im dhe i pari i gjithë besimtarëve.
al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. V, f. 208 dhe vëll. VII, f. 346; Dhakhair al-ukba, f. 67; al- Fusul al-muhimmah nga Ibën Sabaghu, Naxhaf, 1950, vëll. II, f. 23; Khasais nga Nasai, Naxhaf, 1369, f. 31. Në veprën e tij Ghajat al-maram, f. 79, Bahrani ka cituar tetëdhjetë e nëntë përcjellje të ndryshme të këtij hadithi nga burimet sunite dhe dyzetë e tri nga burimet shiite.


Abu Said Khudari thotë: Pejgamberi në Ghadir Khumm i ftoi njerëzit për Aliun dhe ia mori dorën dhe e ngriti aq lart saqë mund të shihej pika e bardhë e sqetullës së Pejgamberit të Zotit. Atëherë u shpall ky ajet: Sot unë jua përsosa religjionin tuaj dhe e plotësova parapëlqimin tim ndaj jush, dhe për ju zgjodha religjionin Al-Islam 5.3 Atëherë Pejgamberi tha: Zoti është i madh (Allahu akbar) që feja u përsos dhe dhuntia e Zotit u plotësua, u arrit kënaqësia e Tij dhe valajati i Aliut. Pastaj ai shtoi: Sepse për këdo që unë jam autoritet dhe udhëzues edhe Aliu është udhëzues dhe autoritet i tij. Oh Zot! Bëhu mik me miqtë e Aliut dhe armik i armiqve të tij. Kushdo që i ndihmon atij, ndihmoji edhe Ti, dhe kushdo që e lë atë, lëre edhe Ti.8 
Bahrani: Ghajat al-maram, f. 336,
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Ghajat al-maram, f.  Abakat të Musaviut, Indi, 1317 (Vëllimi i Ghadirit) dhe al-Ghadir i Aminit, Naxhaf, 1372. 
Tarikh-i Jakubi, Naxhaf, 1358, vëll. II, ff. 137 dhe 140; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 156; Sahih nga Bukhari, Kajro, 1315, vëll. IV, f. 207; Muhuxh al-dhahab nga Masudi, Kajro, 1367, vëll. II, f. 437, vëll. III, ff. 21 dhe 61.
Sahih nga Muslimi, vëll. XV, f. 176; Sahih nga Bukhari, vëll. Iv, f. 207; Muruxh al-dhabah, vëll. III, f. 23 dhe vëll. II, f. 437; Tarikh-i Abil-Fidah, vëll. I, ff. 127 dhe 181


Pejgamberi a.s më pas shtoi >> All-llahu i Lartëmadhëruar është mbrojtësi im, ndërsa unë jam mbrurojë e çdo muslimani.<< Dhe pas këtyre fjalëve i Dërguari-Muhammedi a.s e mori dorën e Imam Aliut a.s dhe tha >> Mburojë e kujtë jam unë, edhe Aliu është mburojë e tij. O Zot! Bëhu mik i atij që është miku i Aliut, dhe armik i atij që është armiku i Aliut.<<*
-Dijetari Amin El-Nexhafi në veprën e tij voluminoze >> El-Gadir<< 10:278 transmeton dyzet thënie të Pejgamberit a.s mbi rëndësin dhe cilësit e Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s :*
Nje Transmertim tjeter:
Sahih Ibn Maxhe :12, Ibn Maxhe


Imam Muslimi në Sahihun e tij (4, hadithi nr. 1873, transmeton nga as-habi i Pejgamberit, Zejdi, biri i Arkames, si vijon: Një ditë Pejgamberi a.s në vendin e quajtur Khum, mes Mekkës dhe Medines, mbajti një hutbe, dhe pasiqë falënderoi All-llahun xh.sh tha :>>Së shpejti do të thirrem dhe do të iki nga kjo botë në ahiret. Ua lë amanet dy vepra të rënda, Librin e All-llahut i cili përmban udhëzimet e dritën, dhe Familjen Time ndaj shikoni në to që të më ndiqni mua.


5.67.O ti i dërguar! Komunikoje atë që t'u zbrit prej Zotit tënd, e nëse nuk bën (kumtimin në tërësi), atëherë nuk e ke kryer detyrën (revalatën-risalen). All-llahu të garanton mbrojtjen prej njerëzve (prej armiqve). All-llahu nuk vë në rrugë të drejtë popullin që mohon.
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Tafsir al-Kabir, by Fakhr al-Razi, under commentary of verse 5:67,
2. v12, pp 49-50, narrated on the authorities of Ibn Abbas, al-Bara Ibn
3. Azib, and Muhammad Ibn Ali.
4. Asbab al-Nuzool, by al-Wahidi, p50, narrated on the authorities of
5. Atiyyah and Abu Sa'id al Khudri.
6. Nuzul al-Quran, by al-Hafiz Abu Nu'aym narrated on the authorities
7. Abu Sa'id Khudri and Abu Rafi.
8. al-Fusool al Muhimmah, by Ibn Sabbagh al-Maliki al-Makki, p24
9. Durr al-Manthur, by al-Hafiz al-Suyuti, under commentary of verse 5:67
10. Fathul Qadir, by al-Shawkani, under commentary of verse 5:67
11. Fathul Bayan, by Hasan Khan, under commentary of verse 5:67
12. Shaykh Muhi al-Din al-Nawawi, under commentary of verse 5:67
13. al-Sirah al-Halabiyah, by Noor al-Din al-Halabi, v3, p301
14. Umdatul Qari fi Sharh Sahih al-Bukhari, by al-Ayni
15. Tafsir al-Nisaboori, v6, p194
16. and many more such as Ibn Mardawayh, etc...
17. []


5.3.Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe.
Sunnitische Referenz: 
1. al-Durr al-Manthur, by al-Hafiz Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, v3, p19
2. Tarikh, by Khatib al-Baghdadi, v8, pp 290,596 from Abu Hurayra
3. Manaqaib, by Ibn Maghazali, p19
4. History of Damascus, Ibn Asakir, v2, p75
5. al-Itqan, by al-Suyuti, v1, p13
6. Manaqib, by Khawarazmi al-Hanfi, p80
7. al-Bidayah wal-Nihayah, by Ibn Kathir, v3, p213
8. Yanabi' al-Mawaddah, by al-Qudoozi al-Hanafi, p115
9. Nuzul al-Quran, by al-Hafiz Abu Nu'aym narrated on the authority Abu Sa'id Khudri.
10. []


Dhe ne funt te fjalimit erdh Omeri dhe i tha Aliut: Urime o djali Abu Talib tash je be Udheheq per gjithe besimtaret burra dhe gra!
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Al-Musnad von Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, B. 4, S. 281
2. Sirr al-Alamin von Imam al-Ghazzali, S. 12
3. Tazkirat al-Khawas von Ibn al-Jauzi, S. 29
4. ar-Riyad al-Nadira von al-Tabari, B. 2, S. 169
5. Kanz al-Ummal, B. 6, S. 397
6. al-Bidaya wal-Nihaya von Ibn Kathir, B. 5, S. 212
7. al-Tarikh von Ibn Asakir, B. 2, S. 50
8. al-Tafsir von ar-Razi, B. 3, S. 63
9. al-Hawi lil Fatawi von al-Suyuti, B. 1, S. 11
10. []
Nje transmertim tjeter:
1. Musnad Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v4, p281
2. Tafsir al-Kabir, by Fakhr al-Razi, v12, pp 49-50
3. Mishkat al-Masabih, by al-Khatib al-Tabrizi, p557
4. Habib al-Siyar, by Mir Khand, v1, part3, p144
5. Kitabul Wilayah, by Ibn Jarir al-Tabari
6. al-Musannaf, by Ibn Abi Shaybah
7. al-Musnad, by Abu Ya'ala
8. Hadith al-Wilayah, by Ahmad Ibn `Uqdah
9. Tarikh, by Khatib al-Baghdadi, v8, pp 290,596 from Abu Hurayra
10. []



Die Leute standen auf und sagten zu Abi Talib: Heute gratulieren wir dir, dass du in die Religion deines Neffen eingetreten bist,
 der deinen Sohn zum Führer über dich gemacht hat.
Sunnitische Referenz:
1. Tarikh von al-Tabari, B. 2, S. 319
2. Tarikh von Ibn Kathir, B. 2, S. 62
3. Tarikh von Ibn Asakir, B. 1, S. 85
4. Hayat Muhammad von Hussein Haykal, 1. Auflage, Kap. "Und warne deine nächsten Verwandten"
5. Tafsir al-Khazin von Alauddin al-Shafii, B. 3, S. 371
6. Life of Muhammad, by Hasan Haykal, p104 (First Arabic Edition only. In the second edition the last sentence of Prophet is deleted!!!)
7. al-Sira al-Halabiyya, B. 1, S. 311
8. Shawahid al-Tanzil von al-Haskani, B. 1, S. 371
9. Kanz al-Ummal, B. 15, S. 15
10. Tafsir al-Durr al-Manthoor, by al-Hafidh Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, v5, p97
11. Dala'il al-Nabawiyyah, by al-Baihaqi, v1, pp 428-430
12. al-Mukhtasar, by Abul Fida, v1, pp 116-117
13. Tahdhib al-Athar, v4, pp 62-63.
14. []
15. Tarikh von al-Tabari, B. 2, S. 319
16. Tarikh von Ibn Kathir, B. 2, S. 62
17. Tarikh von Ibn Asakir, B. 1, S. 85
18. Hayat Muhammad von Hussein Haykal, 1. Auflage, Kap. "Und warne deine nächsten Verwandten"
19. Tafsir al-Khazin von Alauddin al-Shafii, B. 3, S. 371
20. Life of Muhammad, by Hasan Haykal, p104 (First Arabic Edition only. In the second edition the last sentence of Prophet is deleted!!!)
21. al-Sira al-Halabiyya, B. 1, S. 311
22. Shawahid al-Tanzil von al-Haskani, B. 1, S. 371
23. Kanz al-Ummal, B. 15, S. 15
24. Tafsir al-Durr al-Manthoor, by al-Hafidh Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, v5, p97
25. Dala'il al-Nabawiyyah, by al-Baihaqi, v1, pp 428-430
26. al-Mukhtasar, by Abul Fida, v1, pp 116-117
27. Tahdhib al-Athar, v4, pp 62-63.
28. []


Imam Aliu r.a ka then:

Kur Pejgamberi Fisnik s.a.v.s u shpërngul në botën tjetër-ahiret, koak e tij 
gjendej në krahët e Imam Aliut r.a dhe ai-Imami a.s e lajti-pastroi trupin e 
Pejgamberit s.a.v.s dhe e përgatiti xhenazen e tij, dhe me këtë rast tha: 
« Edhe babain edhe nënën do ta flijoja për ty, o Pejgamber i All-llahut! 
- Me vdekjen tënde u mbyll rendi i pëjgamberllëekut, shpalljes (vahjit) dhe 
porosive qiellore që nuk ka përfunduar me vdekjen e Pejgamberëve të tjerë. 
- Pozita jote në krahasim me neve është aq e veçantë saqë dhimbja për ty u 
shndërrua në burim të ngushëllimit-kundruall pikëllimit të gjithë të tjerëve. 
Pikëllimi për ty është edhe i përbashkët, ashtu që të gjithë të përkushtuarit 
(ndaj All-llahut) e ndajnë njësoj. 
- Po të mos na kishte urdhëruar të përmbahemi dhe po të mos e kishte ndaluar 
vajtimin, do të kishin derdhur shumë lot, madje edhe atëherë dhimbja për ty 
nuk do të na zvogëlohej dhe ky pikëllim nuk do të përfundonte. Dhe kjo do të 
ishte fare pak nga pikëllimi për ty. 
- Mirëpo, kjo është diç që nuk mund të kthehet, e as mund të refuzohet! 
- Edhe babain edhe nënën do ta flijoja për ty! 
- Na përmend te Zoti yt dhe mos na harro! » 
Nehxhul-Belaga », fjalimi 233, Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s;


Imam Aliu r.a i kujton ato ditë vendimtare të periudhës së jetës së tij, duke i 
kujtuar:>>Çdo vjet Pejgamberi a.s shkonte në izolim në shpellën Hira, ku e 
kam parë, dhe vetëm unë kam qenë me të e askush tjetër.
Nehxhul-Belaga 2:137, komenti i Muhammed Abduhusë, Kajro

Imam Aliu r.a ka then: 
Kam qenë i treti ne islam pas atyre dyve (Muhamedit s.a.v.s. dhe Hatixhes r.a) E 
kam shikuar dritën e Shpalljes dhe Porosisë dhe e kam shijuar aromën e 
pejgamberllëkut.
Nehxhul-Belaga :300, komenti i Dr. Subhi Salijj, Bejrut 1967. 

Kur atij (pejgamberit Muhammed a.s)i zbriti 
Shpallja, e kamë dëgjuar përloshjen e shejtanit. Atëherë i thashë:» O 
Pejgamber i All-llahut çështë kjo përloshje ? » Kurse ai mu përgjigj: 
« Ky është shejtani i cili ka humbur çdo shpresë se do tna bëjë robër të tij! Ti 
vërtet dëgjon çka dëgjoj edhe unë, dhe shikon çka shikoj edhe unë, pos që ti vërtet 
nuk je i dërguar (Pejgamber), por ti je ndihmës, dhe ti, me siguri je në rrugë të 
mbarë ! »  
Nehxhul-Belaga; fjalimi 192, komentuar nga Dr. Subhi Es-Salih;


Dijetari En-Nisaiu transmeton nga Abdullahu i biri i Amrit, ky i biri i Hudra-
El-Xhamaliut, nga Imam Aliu r.a se ka thënë:» Kurdoherë që e kam pyetur 
Pejgamberin s.a.v.s ai më është përgjigjur, ndërsa kur kam heshtur Pejgamberi 
s.a.v.s ka filluar të flasë. »
Hasais (veçoritë) e Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s, botim i Ensai Ansab 
El-Ashraf 2:98, Balazri;


Paralajmrimi Aliut r.a

Imam Aliu r.a paralajmëroi edhe për të ardhmen dhe ngjarjet që do të ndodhin. 
Mbi ardhmërinë dhe atë se çfarë do të ndodhë në të ardhmen! te ardhmen e din vetëm All-
llahu xh.sh e askush tjetër; mirëpo Pejgamberi Muhammedi s.a.v.s nëpërmjet 
Shpalljes (Vahjit) merrte informacione për atë se çka do të ndodh në të 
ardhmen; ndërsa Pejgamberi Muhammedi s.a.v.s i rrëfente për këto Imam 
Aliut r.a, kurse Imam Aliu r.a  falë diturisë me të cilën e kishte dhuruar All-
llahu xh.sh arinte të jep vetë disa konkluza lidhur me atë se çka do të ndodh në 
të ardhmen, gjithnjë duke u inspiruar nga All-llahu xh.sh.!

- Shamir ibn Sadir El-Ezidi transmeton:» Me një rast Imam Aliu r.a i rrëfente 
Amrit birit të Humk El-Huzaijut si vijon:» Amër, pas meje do të vritesh, kurse 
koka jotë do të bartet nga një vend në vendin tjetër-mjer për vrasësin tënd. 
- Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibi r.a që më herët paralajmëroi për ardhjen në pushtet të 
bijëve të Mervanit, të cilët vërtetë sunduan pas Umejëve. 
- Thënia e Imam Aliut r.a për Mervan ibn Hakimin dhe katër djemtë e tij, ishte 
tepër domethënëse, të kujtojmë se Imam Aliu r.a kishte thënë:» Ai është babai 
i katër përçarësve/shkatërruesve. Njerëzit do të përjetojnë nga ai dhe bijtë e tij 
ditë të zeza. 
- Azadi, më pas shton:» Për Zotin, nuk kaloi shumë kohë nga vdekaj e Imam 
Aliut a.s dhe gjatë sundimit të Muavijut, Amri u vra në Irak, kurse koka e tij u 
bartë prej Irakut në Damask tek Muaviju. » 
- Sharih « Nehxhul-Belaga », fjalimi 2:286, Ibn Ebi Hadid; 
- Bihar El-Envar 40:130, Mexhlisijj; 
- Sharih « Nehxhul-Belaga » 2:289-290; Ibn Ebi Hadid; 

O njerëz! Më pyetni para se të më humbni, më pyetni sepse unë posedoj 
diturinë e përcjellur prej pasardhësve të mençur. Për Zotin, sikur të më lejonin 
kushtet, unë do tua komentoja ndjekësve të Teuratit-Teuratin, ndjekësve të 
Inxhilit-Inxhilin, ndjekësve të Zeburit-Zeburin kurse ndjekësve të Furkanit 
(Kuranit) atë që gjendet në Kuran, gjersa ta përfundoja secilën prej atyre librave, 
dhe deri sa dikush të më thoshte:» O Zot! Dëshmoj se Aliu gjykoi sipas caktimit 
Tënd! Për Zotin unë e dijë Kuranin dhe komentimin e tij më mirë se çdo kush 
tjetër » 
- Më pyetni para se të më humbni. Kujdes, pasha Atë i Cili e shkapërderdh 
kokrrën dhe krijon gjallesat ( u jep shpirt), sikur të më pyetni për çdo ajet që 
është shpallur, kur dhe kujt i ka ardhur (pse ka zbritur, ) 
përmabjtjen dhe komentimin e tij, cilësinë dhe karakterin, si dhe cili ajet është 
mekas e cili medinas, do të dija të përgjigjem. Për Zotin, do ta dija secilin grup 
që thirr në udhëzimet e Zotit apo kundër tyre, do ta dija edhe udhëheqësin e 
tyre, mëkëmbësin dhe thirrësinë 
- Bihar El-Envar : 40; kapitulli 93, Mexhlisijj 
- El-Ershad: 191, dijetari Mufidi;

Më pyetni, për Zotin do tu përgjigjesha të gjitha pyetjeve tua. Më pyetni për 
Librin e All-llahut (Kuranin). Për Zotin, nuk ka ajet e që nuk e di se a ka zbritur 
natën apo ditën,si dhe a ka zbritur në fushë apo në male »
- Ajan El-Shiat 3:63; 
- Sahihu i Muslimit: 6; 
- Hiljetul-Evlija; Ebu Nuajmi; 

Më pyetni para se të më humbni! Nëse më pyetni për një grup 
njerëzish se cilët njëqind prej atij grupi do të shkojnë rrugës së drejtë dhe cilët 
njëqind të tjerë rrugës së humbjes/ shkatërrimit, mund lirisht tua tregojë, 
gjithashtu tju lajmërojë se kush është prijësi i tyre, si dhe kur dhe ku do të 
ndalen, madje edhe atë se kush nga ato do të vritet dhe kush do të ketë vdekje 
normale. 
Nehxhul-Belaga » fjalimi 76, Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s;


Thjeshtësia e imam Aliut r.a (modestia)

Ebu Raxha transmeton : » Një ditë, Imam Aliu r.a e nxorri 
shpatën e tij në treg dhe tha : »Kush dëshiron ta blejë këtë shpatë nga unë ? 
Pasha All-llahun në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im, nuk do ta kisha shitur 
kurrë këtë shpatë, sikur të kisha diç tjetër për të blerë xhuben. » Athëherë iu 
drejtova : » Unë do ta shes xhuben hua gjersa ta marrish rogën. » Kështuqë kur 
Emirul-Muëminini e morri rogën, menjëherë ma pagoi borxhin. » 
Nehxhul-Belaga 2:200; komentuar nga Ibn Ebi Hadid El-Muëtezili

Imam Aliu r.a ka thene:
Pasha Zotin! Unë aq shumë herë e kam arrnuar xhuben time, sa që kam filluar 
të turpërohem prej atij që ma arrnonte. Disa më thonin që ta ndërrojë, mirëpo unë 
u përgjigjesha : » Keq do të jet për ju, mos insistoni më në kët, ngase ai që heq 
vështrësi dhe vuajtje në këtë botë, me siguri do të jetë i kënaqur në botën e 
ardhshme. 
Tadhreket El-Havas:125; Sebet Ibn Kajjim El-Xhevzijj 

Oj pasuri, sprovoj të tjerët, ndërsa mua jo ! »
Ansab El-Ashraf 2:132; El-Balazri 


Lidhur me modestinë e Aliut r.a, Imam Xhafer Es-Sadiku a.s transmeton:» 
Emirul-Muëminini, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi r.a ishte i afërt për nga karakteri me 
Pejgamberin-Muhammedin s.a.v.s, dinte të hajë bukë të thatë, uthëll dhe vaj, si 
dhe bukë të thjeshtë me mish dhe mjaltë. » 
Bihar El-Envar 40:330; El-Mexhlisi; 


Halifi Omer ibn Abdulazizi transmeton:» Kurrë nuk kemi dëgjuar për ndonjë 
njeri në mesin e këtij ummeti të jetë aq modest sikur që ishte Pejgamberi-
Muhammedi s.a.v.s, përveç Imam Aliut r.a, i cili kur nuk vuri tullë përmbi 
tullë (d.m.th nuk ndëroi asgjë) e as që vuri ndonjë kashtë përmbi kashtë. » 
Tedhkirat El-Havas: 117, Sebet ibn El-Xhevzijj


Shpirtëgjërësia e Imam Alit r.a:

Vrasi i Aliut r.a qoft i mallkun.
lmam Muhammed El-Bakiri transmeton:» Në mesin e porosive të fundit që 
Imam Aliu r.a ua drejtoi bijëve të tij Hasanit dhe Husejnit, ishin edhe këto 
fjalë:» Mbyllnie këtë të burgosur- (Ibn Mulxhemin), ushqejeni me ushqimin 
tim, i jepni të pijë prej pijes sime (ujë), silluni mirë ndaj tij. Nëse mbetem 
gjallë, unë jam përgjegjës se çfarë do të ndodhë me atë për shkak të asaj që ka 
bërë, par unë do vendosi se a do ta dënojë apo do tia fali; ndërsa nëse vdes, 
atëherë vendimi është në duart tuaja. Dhe nëse vendosni që ta vritni, atëherë 
mos e masakroni trupin e tij të vdekur. »  
Bihar El-Envar 41:206, kapitulli 127, Mexhlisijj 


Imam Muhammed El-Bekiri r.a transmeton në lidhje me shpirtëgjërësinë dhe 
faljen (amnestinë) e Imam Aliut r.a duke thënë:» Imam Aliu r.a i pranonte 
robërit e Shamit (Damaskut), ua merrte armatimin, ndërsa për kusht të lirimit u 
vënte: Betimin se më ata-robërit nuk do të luftojnë kundër tij. 
Manakib i familjes së Ebu Talibit 1:381, Ibn Shahir Eshvab, 


Imam Xhaffer Es-Sadiku r.a për veçoritë e personalitetit të Imam Aliut r.a 
thotë:» Emirul-Muëminini Ali ibn Ebu Talibi dinte të mbajë (bukur) hutbe, të 
mbajë ujë, pastrojë shtëpinë, kurse hazreti Fatimeja a.s dinte të bluaj miell, të 
përgatis gjellë dhe të pjekë bukë. »  
Manakib i familjes së Ebu Talibit 1:372, Ibn Shahir Eshvab; 

Imam Xhaffer Es-Sadiku a.s përmend:» Emirul-Muëminini Ali ibn Ebu Talibi 
r.a punonte palodhshëm, e rrëmihte tokën me qëllim të fitim të parave, kurse 
ai nga vetë puna e tij liroi më tepër se njëmijë robër. 
- Bihar El-Envar 41:37; Mexhlisijj; 
- El-Kafi :5, dijetari Kulejni ;

----------


## Bani gjk

Selam alejkum vllezer dhe motra musliman shpresoj se do ti lexoni te gjitha kto hadithe te profetit Muhammed s.a dhe te msoni shum prej tyre se si duhet dashtur familja profetit (Ehlul-Bejtin)!
Dhe me qen se po afrohet data 20 shkurt qe esht dita 10 e mujit muharrem ju uroj gjithve ngushllime per sekrificen qe beri imam hyseini r.a ne token e Qerbelas ku e masakruan,ku nuk kursyn gra as femi gjakpirsat!
Qofshin te Mallku ata qe Masakruan familjen e profetit s.a dhe ne kry te tyre Jezidi!

Je se qfar ka then imam hyseni r.a ne ato momente te veshtira:
Imam Husejni (a.s.) thërriti: A gjindet person që të mbroj nderin e pejgamberit të Zotit (s.a.v.a.s.)? A gjindet besimtar që i frikësohet Zotit për ne? A gjindet ndihmues i cili shpreson prej Zotit mirësi në ndihmën tonë? 
Sejjid ibën Taus në librin: Vrasja e Husejnit: F. 49.

we selam aleikem vllezer dhe motrra musliman!

----------


## Bani gjk

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Nese i verbri nuk e sheh diellin nuk do te thot qe nuk egziston.
Imam Aliu r.a thot: - Thenia e te vertetes eshte shpetim i njeriut.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Trupi shendoshet me agjerim.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Doreshtrenguarit i ngushtohet zemra.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Bindja ndaj Zotit eshte fitore.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Varfëria është vuajtje e madhe.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Agimi ka aguar për ate që ka sy. 
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kokëfortësia e shkatërron mendjen. 
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kur rritet aftësia, zvogëlohet frika.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Feja gremiset me vdekjen e dijetareve.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Roba e shpetimit nuk vjetersohet.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Dyfishoje bamiresine tende me ndjese.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Thenia e te vertetes eshte shpetim i njeriut.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Trupi shendoshet me agjerim.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Durimi sjell fitim.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Rruajtja e gjuhes eshte shpetim i njeriut.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Heshtja sjell qetesine e trupit.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Zemra kthjellohet me besimin.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mjaftimi me pak e ben jeten e kenaqshme.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Vizito te afermit e tu qe te shtohet nderi.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Falja e nates eshte ndricim i dites.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Heshtja eshte mbulesa e pa diturise.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Bota ngushellohet ne syte e urrejtesit.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Goditjet e te dashurit jane me te prekshme.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Doreshtrenguarit i ngushtohet zemra.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Shoqerohu me ata qe te shembellejne ty.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - I lumtur eshte ai qe gezon shendet te mire.
Imam Aliu r.a thot: - Bindja ndaj Zotit eshte fitore.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - T'i bindesh armikut eshte shkaterim.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Erresire e padrejtesise nxin besimin.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Padrejtesia e poshteron njerine.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - E drejta e te pafajshmit nuk humbet.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Lakmia eshte nje plage qe mund ta mbyll vetem toka.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Shperblimet e jetes tjeter jane me te pelqyera se lumturite e kesaj jete.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Shoqerohu me te miret,te shpetosh nga te keqinjte.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Feja nderohet me mbrojtje dhe shkatrohet me lakmi.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Zemra ndricohet kur njeriu rron me djersen e tij.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Zoti eshte garant per ushqimin e cdo krijese.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Goditjet e gjuhes shkaktojne dhimbje me te medha se ato te shpates.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ngushtica e zemres eshte me e keqe se ajo e dores.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai qe mbeshtetet ne njerezit e keqinj eshte i humbur.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Eshte i humbur ai qe shet fene per kete jete.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Eshte i humbur ai qe nuk i mbeshtet shpresat tek Zoti.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kerkimi i edukates eshte me i vlefshem se ai i floririt.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai qe mbeshtetet tek Zoti kalon jete te lumtur.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Lakmia eshte nje plage qe mund ta mbyll vetem toka.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - I zgjatet jeta atij qe i shkurtohen mundimet.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Etja per pasuri eshte me e forte se etja per uje.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Budallallëku më i madh është mbytja me lëvdata dhe qortime.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Goditjet e gjuhes shkaktojne dhimbje me te medha se ato te shpates.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Shoqerohu me te miret,te shpetosh nga te keqinjte.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Eshte i humbur ai qe shet fene per kete jete.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai qe mbeshtetet tek Zoti kalon jete te lumtur.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Nje besimtar musliman gjith mon e ka ftyren te qeshur. 
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai që nuk falet, është jobesimtar.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mos u turpëro pse jep pak, sepse refuzimi është edhe më pak se kjo. 
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kur mendja plotësohet, të folurit.pakësohet.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mendja më së shumti pëson kur e sulmon lakmia.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai i cili jep me dorë të shkurtër do të shpërblehet më dorë të gjatë.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kur je duke ikur e vdekia të ndjek pas, takimi është shumë afër.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Bëhu bujar, por jo plan-prishës. Bëhu i kursyer, por jo koprrac.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - E meta më e madhe është të qortosh për të metat të cilat i ke vetë.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Më i vlershëm është mendimi i plakut se fuqia e të riut.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Lavdërimi më tepër se sa meritohet është gënjeshtër. Kurse ti hyshe në pjesë tjetrit e ti heqësh meritat është zili ose dobësi. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot -  Te mbushurit e enes zvogelon zbrastine e saj, kurse ena e dituris duke u mbushur  behet akoma me e gjere.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Me Të dërguarin e Islamit, Muhammedin (a.s.), shpallja u realizua deri në fund".

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mosha gjashtëdhejtëvjeçare është koha kur Allahu e pranon arsyetimin e njeriut.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Paraqitja e njerëzve që pretendojnë dashurinë e familjes së Muhammedit a.s. (Ehlul-Bejtit) të cilët refuzojnë Islamin dhe janë larg nga ai, siç thotë Aliu r.a.: Ata pretendojnë dashurinë tonë, kinse ndjekin rrugën tonë, kurse nuk zbatojnë urdhërat tona

 Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kur Aliu e pyeti gruan e tij Fatimen, vajzen e Profetit, se "Cila eshte gjeja me e dashur per nje grua besimtare?", ajo iu pergjigj "Te mos shikoje e te mos e shoh asnje burre te huaj.

Imam Aliu r.a - E Pyetën lidhur me fatin dhe ai tha: Rrugë e errët Mos ecni nëpër të. Det i thellë Pra mos u lëshoni në të. Dhe fshehtësi e Zotit Prandaj mos çani kokën me të. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Sa shumë ka këshilla, kurse sa pak ka edukate.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Njerëzit janë fëmijët e kësaj bote. Dhe askush nuk mund të qortohet pse e don nënën e vet. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - I varfëri vërtet është emisar i Allahut. Prandaj, kush nuk i jep të varfërit  nuk i jep Allahut. Ndërsa kush i jep të varfërit  i jep Allahut. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Njeriu mund të flejë pas vdekjes së fëmiut, por nuk mund të fuse gjumë në sy pas humbjes së pasurisë. 

 Imam Aliu r.a e kishin pyetur: Me çka ke mposhtur armiqët e tu? Ai u përgjegj: Nuk jam përleshur me asnjë person e ai vetë të mos më ketë ndihmuar kundër vetes. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Nuk ka pasuri siç është mendja. Nuk ka varfëri siç është padituria. Nuk ka trashëgimi siç është edukata. Nuk ka ndihmë siç është këshillimi. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kur të përshëndetin, përshëndeti edhe më mirë. Kur të të ofrojnë dorën e ndihmës, ktheja me shërbim edhe më të mirë. Përparësi në këtë ka ai i cili ia fillon i pari.

Imam Aliu r.a thot:
Habitem me arrogantin, i cili dje ka qenë vetëm pikë e farës, kurse nesër do të jetë kufomë. 
Habitem me atë që dyshon në Zotin, edhe pse e shikon krijmin e Tij. 
Habitem me atë që e ka harruar vdekjen, edhe pse i shikon të vdekurit. 
Habitem me atë që e mohon jetën tjetër, edhe pse e shikon të parin. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Çdo gjë që vjen do të shkojë. Kurse çdo gjë që ka shkuar sikur të mos kish qenë.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Lëmosha është ilaç efikas, kurse veprat e njerëzve në këtë botë do tu pasqyrohen atyre në botën tjetër.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Sa i çuditshëm është njeriu? Shikon me jargë, flet me një copë mishi, dëgjon me kocka të vogla dhe merr frymë përmes zgavrës. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Më i pafuqishmi nga të gjithë njerëzit është ai i cili nuk mund të bëjë mik, kurse edhe më i pafuqishëm është ai i cili bën mik por e humb.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mbrojeni me lëmoshë besimin tuaj. Me zekat siguroni pasuritë tuaja dhe me namaz eliminoni valët e vuajtjeve. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Keni kujdes që të mirat mos tu shpëtojnë, sepse ajo që kalon nuk kthehet. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - E kishin pyetur lidhur me besimin, andaj ai u përgjegj: Besimi është të njohurit me zemër, të pranuarit me gjuhë dhe të vepruarit me gjymtyrë.

Imam Aliu r.a thot -  Të ofruarit e ndihmës të goditurit nga fatkeqësia dhe ngushëllimi i të pikëlluarit fshijnë mëkate të mëdha. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Autori i veprës së mirë është më i mirë se ajo, ndërsa autori i vepërs së keqe është më i keq se ajo. 

 Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ai i cili lutet por nuk vepron është si ai i cili qëllon pa shigjetë në hark. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kurrë mos e konsideroni të keqë ndonjë thënie të cilën dikush e thot nëse mendon se në të ka diçka të mire. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Mos pyet për atë akoma që nuk ka ngjarë, meqë je mjaft i preokupuar me atë që është duke ngjarë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Dy vetë do të shkatërrohen lidhur me mua: ai i cili më don tepër dhe ai i cili më urren shumë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ekziston dallim i madh midis dy veprave: veprës kënaqësia e cilës kalon, por mbetet pasoja, dhe veprës vuajtja e cilës kalon, por mbetet shpërblimi. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot -  Ekzitojnë dy lloje të durimit  durimi ndaj asaj çka nuk e don dhe durimi ndaj asaj çka e don. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kush e shpallë veten prijës të njerëzve le të fillojë ta mësojë veten para se ti mësojë të tjerët. Të mësuarit e tij duhet të bëhet me veprat e tij më parë se me gjuhën e tij. Ai i cili e mëson dhe udhëzon veten meriton më shumë respekt se ai i cili mëson dhe udhëzon të tjerët. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot -  Kur të dëgjoni ndonjë rrëfim, shqyrtojeni me masën e arsyes e jo vetëm me masën e atij që e rrëfen, sepse transmetuesit e diturisë janë të shumtë ndërsa rojtarët e saj janë të rrallë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Po e cilësoj islamin siç nuk e ka cilësuar asnjëri para meje. Islami është përkushtim, përkushtimi është bindje e fortë, bindja e fortë është pranim, pranimi është pohim, pohimi është zbatim, kurse zbatimi është vepër. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - O bir i Ademit, kur e shikon se Allahu yt i Madhëruar të dhuron rrahmetin e Tij ndërsa ti nuk i bindesh, ruaju nga Ai. 
Është shënuar se Dirar ibn Hamza ed-Dibabi kishte shkuar te Muaviu, dhe pas pyetjes së tij mbi Prijësin e besimtarëve  Alejhiselam  kishte deklaruar: Dëshmoj se e kam parë disa herë kur nata kishte lëshuar perdet e saj. Qëndronte ulur në mihrab duke mbajtur mjekrrën me dorë, duke rënkuar si njeri të cilin e ka kafshuar gjarpëri dhe duke qajtur me të qarët e atij që është i pikëlluar. Atëherë shqiptonte: Oj botë Ik prej meje Më vjen? Apo të ka marrë malli për mua? Nuk do të kesh rast të më impresionosh Mashtro ndonjë tjetër Mua nuk më intereson Jam ndarë nga ti tri herë dhe pas kësaj nuk ka më kthim në gjendje të mëparshme. Jeta jote është e shkurtër, vlera jote është e vogël dhe shpresa jote është e pavlerë. Eh sa e vogël është pajisja, sa e gjatë rruga, sa i gjatë udhëtimi, e sa i vështirë caku për të qenë i arritshëm ? » 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Po ju lë pesë porosi, të cilat-nëse i shpejtoni devet tuaja drejt tyre  do të shihni se e meritojnë këtë. 
Asnjëri prej jush të mos shpresojë diçka tjetër përveç Allahun e tij. Të mos frikësohet nga asgjë, përveç nga mëkati i Tij. Të mos turpërohet të deklarojë Nuk di  kur e pyesin lidhur me atë për çka nuk ka njohuri. Asnjëri të mos turpërohet të mësojë atë që nuk e din. Bëhuni të durueshëm, nga se durimi për besimin është si koka për trupin dhe siç nuk ka gjë të mirë në trupin pa kokë, nuk ka të mirë as në besimin pa durim. 
Ebu Xhafer Muhammed ibn Ali el-Bakiri  Selami i Allahut qoftë mbi të dy  transmeton se Prijësi i besimtarëve  Alejhiselam  ka thënë : Mbi tokë janë dy burime të mbrojtjes nga ndëshkimi i Zotit. Njëri prej tyre është i lartësuar, kurse tjetri ndodhet para jush. Prandaj, afrojuni Burimi i lartësuar i mbrojtjes është Pejgamberi i Allahut  Selami i Allahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij  ndërsa burimi tjetër është të kërkuarit e faljes së mëkateve. Allahu i Madhëruar thot : 
Allahu nuk i dënon sa të jesh ti në mesin e tyre dhe Allahu nuk do ti dënojë përdersia kërkojnë falje të mëkateve. (Kuran, 8:33). 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Si je, o Prijësi i besimtarëve? Ai ishte përgjegjur: Si mund të jetë ai jeta e të cilit shkon drejt vdekjes, shëndeti i të cilit çdo çast mund të shndërrohet në sëmundje dhe i cili do të grabitet nga vendstrehimi i tij? 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - E kishin pyetur për fjalët e Pejgamberit  Selamet e Allahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi familjen e Tij: Ngjyrosni flokët e thinjura dhe mos u bëni si çifutët Prijësi i besimtarëve u përgjegj: Ai  Selami i Allahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi familjen e Tij  këtë e ka thënë atëherë kur feja kishte pak ithtarë. Kurse tani, kur hapsira e saj është zgjeruar dhe ajo është forcuar, njeriu mund të zgjedhë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Madje edhe po tia prejë hundën këtij besimtari me shpatën time që tmë urrejë  ai nuk do tmë urrejë. Nëse hipokritin e mbuloj me të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote për tmë dashtë, ai nuk do tmë dojë. Kjo është kështu sepse ky është gjykim i shqiptuar me fjalët e Pejgamberit Famëlartë  Selami i Allahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi familjen e Tij - kur kishte deklaruar: O Ali, besimtari nuk të urren, kurse hipokriti nuk të don 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Shumica e heshtjes krijon respekt të thellë. Drejtësia sjell shumë miq të afërt. Bujaria shton respektin. Modestia plotëson të mirat. Udhëheqja arrihet me durimin e vështirësive. Me drejtësi mposhtet kundërshtari, kurse me urtësi ndaj budallait fitohet ndihma kundër tij. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Vetitë më të mira të femrave janë vetitë më të këqia të meshkujve: mendjemadhësia, ndruajtja dhe koprracia. Kështu, nëse gruaja është mendjemadhe nuk do të lejojë ti afrohet. Nëse është koprrace  do ta ruajë pasurinë e vet dhe pasurinë e burrit. Kurse nëse është e ndruajtur  do të frikësohet nga çdo gjë që mund ti ndodhë.
Imam Aliu r.a thot - Duke përshkruar këtë botë thot: Ajo të mashtron, dëmton dhe kalon. Allahu i Madhëruar nuk është kënaqur që ajo të jetë shpërblim për miqtë e Tij, as dënim për armiqtë e Tij. Në realitet, banorët e kësaj bote janë si kalorësit të cilëve prijësi i tyre bërtet posa zbresin në tokë dhe ata vazhdojnë udhëtimin. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Allahu e ka përcaktuar besimin për hir të pastrimit nga të shërbyerit e zotërve të tjerë, namazin për hir të pastrimit nga lakmia, zekatin si mjet të pajisjes, agjërimin si provë të sinqertetit të njerëzve, haxhin si mbështetje të besimit, xhihadin për forcimin e islamit, propagimin e veprave të mira në favor të njerëzve të zakonshëm, heqjen dorë nga veprat e këqia për hir të përmbajtjes së budallenjëve, kujdesin ndaj familljes për hir të shtimit të saj, pajtimin për hir të ndaljes së gjakderdhjes, zbatimin e dënimit për hir të respektit të rolit të ndalesave, të hequrit dorë nga përdorimi i pijeve dëhëse për shkak të mbrojtjes së mendjes, të evituarit e shpërdorimit për shkak të inkurajimit të ndershmërisë, të frenuarit nga kurvëria për hir të mbrojtjes së pasardhëve, të përmbajturit nga prirja seksuale ndaj personave të gjinisë së njejtë për shkak të mbrojtjes të pasardhësve, të dëshmuarit për shkak të mposhtjes së mohimit, braktisjen e gënjeshtrës për shkak të respektimit më të madh të sinqeritetit, të respektuarit e paqës për shkak të mbrojtjes nga rreziku, të udhëhequrit për shkak të rendit të bashkësisë dhe ndëgjesën për hir të respektimit të parisë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Që tia caktojë besimin, prandaj ai tha: Eja nesër që ta sqaroj në prani të gjithë njerëzve, ashtu që të tjerët të mund të mbajnë mend atë që do ta them, nëse ti e harron, meqë fjalët janë si gjahu fluturues, të cilin dikush zë kurse dikush nuk e zë.

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Janë dy lloj punëtorësh në këtë botë. Lloji i parë është punëtori i cili punon këtu, për këtë botë. Ate kjo botë e bën mospërfillës ndaj botës tjetër. Ai frikësohet nga skamja për ata që i lë pas, por vetë ndjehet i sigurt nga kjo. Prandaj e shpenzon jetën e vet duke i kontribuar tjetrit. Lloji tjetër është punëtori i cili punon këtu për atë që do të vijë më vonë, andaj hisja në këtë botë i vjen pa u munduar. Në këtë mënyrë ai i fiton dy dhuratat bashkë dhe i meriton të dy shtëpitë njëkohësisht. Në këtë mënyrë bëhet i respektuar te Allahu. Nuk i lutet Allahut e Ai të mos ia plotësojë. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Duke përshkruar besimtarin thot: Në fytyrën e besimtarit çfaqet gëzimi, kurse në zemrën e tij pikëllimi. Është shumë zemërgjërë dhe shumë i devotshëm. Nuk adhuron përveç të lartin dhe urren famën. Pikëllimi i tij është i përhershëm, kurse pikellimi jetëgjatë. Është i vendosur në heshtje, kurse koha i është sosur. Është mirënjohës. i durueshëm, gjithënjë i thelluar në mendime, koprrac në kërkesa, me sjellje të pëlqyeshme dhe karakter të butë. Është më i fortë se shkëmbi, kurse më i përulur se skllavi. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kush i shikon të metat e veta përmbahet nga të shikuarit e të metave të tjerëve. Kush është i kënaqur nga pajisja të cilën ia siguron Allahu  nuk pikëllohet për atë që i ka shpëtuar. Kush e nxjerr shpatën e dhunës  do të vritet prej saj. Kush lufton kundër konditave  pëson. Kush zhytet në thellësi  fun-doset. Kush viziton vendet që janë në zë për të keq  nxitë dyshim. Kush flet shumë gabon. Kush gabon shumë  turpërohet pak. Kush turpërohet pak  ka ndërgjegje të cekët. Kush ka ndërgjegje të cekët  zemrën e ka të ngrirë. Kurse kush e ka zemrën e ngrirë  hyn në zjarr. Kush shikon të metat e tjerëve dhe i gjykon ato, kurse pastaj në vete i miraton  është budalla i vërtetë. Kënaqësia është pasuri që nuk humbet. Kush e kujton shpesh vdekjen  është i kënaqur me hise të vogël nga kjo botë. Kush e din se fjalët e tij janë pjesë e veprave  folë më pak, përveç atje ku ka ndonjë qëllim. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Nëse do të kërkosh diçka nga Allahu i Madhëruar, atëherë më pare kërko bekimin e Zotit mbi Pejgamberin e Tij  Selami i Allahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij  pastaj paraqite kërkesën tënde. Nga se Allahu është aq bujar sa, kur të kërkosh dy gjëra nuk e pranon njërën dhe te refuzojë tjetrën. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Do të vijë kohë për njerëzit kur për ta nga Kurani nuk do të mbetet gjë përveç shkronjave të tij, ndërsa nga islami asgjë përveç emrit të tij. Xhamitë e tyre në atë kohë do të jenë të mëdha në aspekt të ndërtimit, por të zbrazëta në aspekt të udhëzimit. Ata të cilët rrijnë në to dhe ata të cilët i vizitojnë ato do të jenë nga më të urrejturit ndër banorët e Tokës. Prej tyre do të përhapet hutia dhe atyre do tu jetë e afërt çdo gjë që është e prapë. Nëse dikush ndahet nga kjo, ata do ta flakin prapa në të. Kur nëse dikush prapësohet nga kjo, ata do të hyjnë në të. Allahu i Madhëruar thot: Betohem me emrin Tim se do të lëshoj mbi ta provë nga e cila edhe i urti do të hutohet Dhe Ai këtë do ta bëjë 
I lutem Allahut të na mbrojë nga të rënët në pakujdesi 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Rrallë dilte në foltore e që para fjalimit të mos deklaronte si vijon: O njerëz, bëhuni të përkushtuar ndaj Allahut, sepse njeriu nuk është krijuar pa qëllim, për tu argëtuar me kënaqësi, as është, lënur pas shpine për të punuar pa arsye. Kjo botë e tij, e cila i duket e bukur, nuk mund të jetë zëvendësim për botën tjetër, të cilën të vëzhguarit e tij ia bën të shëmtuar. Ndërsa ky njeri arrogant, i cili në këtë botë arrinë sukses me anë të punës së madhe të tij, nuk është si ai i cili, qoftë edhe në masë të vogël, ka sukses në botën tjetër. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Kurrësesi mos e konsidero të shpëtuar nga dënimi i Zotit madje as edhe njeriun më të mirë të kësaj bashkësie, meqë Allahu i Madhëruar thot: Mirëpo asnjëri nuk është i sigurt nga dënimi i Allahut përveç njerëzve që janë të humbur (kuran: 7:99). 
Kurrësesi mos e humb shpresën në mëshirën e Zotit madje as për njeriun më të lig të kësaj bashkësie, sepse Allahu i Madhëruar thot: Asnjëri, përveç njerëzve të cilët e mohojnë të Vërtetën, nuk duhet ta humbë shpresën në mëshirën e Allahut (Kuran 12:87). 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Vdekje, e jo poshtërim Pak, por jo nga të tjerët Ai i cili nuk fiton përderisa është ulur, nuk do të fitojë edhe kur të ngrihet në këmbë. Koha i ka dy ditë: ditën për ty dhe ditën kundër teje Kur është dita për ty  mos u kreno. Ndërsa kur është kundër teje  ki durim. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Ndikimi i keq i shikimit është realitet; hajmalitë janë realitet; magjia është realitet; edhe simptoma e mirë është realitet, ndërsa simptoma e keqe nuk është realitet. Edhe epidemia nuk është realitet. Era është lloj i shërimit; kalërimi është lloj i shërimit, edhe të shikuarit në gjelbërim është një lloj shërimi. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Sa e bukur është përulësia e të pasurve para të varfërve në përpjekjen për ta arritur atë që është te Allahu Mirëpo prej kësaj edhe më e mirë është krenaria e të varfërve kundruall të pasurve nga uzdaja në Zotin. 

Imam Aliu r.a thot - Duke përshkruar këtë botë thot: Ajo të mashtron, dëmton dhe kalon. Allahu i Madhëruar nuk është kënaqur që ajo të jetë shpërblim për miqtë e Tij, as dënim për armiqtë e Tij. Në realitet, banorët e kësaj bote janë si kalorësit të cilëve prijësi i tyre bërtet posa zbresin në tokë dhe ata vazhdojnë udhëtimin. 

 Imam Aliu r.a thot - Allahu asnjërit nuk do tia hapë dyert e mirënjohjes dhe tia mbyllë dyert e shtimit, as ndonjërit do tia hapë dyert e lutjes ndërsa tia mbyllë dyert e pranimit. Ai asnjërit nuk do tia hapë dyert e pendimit tia mbyllë dyert e ndjesës.

----------


## Hidden_Man

Allahu te bekoft ty qe e postove kete temë.
Ke pershendetje me te medha nga ana ime.

----------


## hubejb

Disa thenie ketu jane te verteta disa jo.
Imam Maliku ka thene kjo dituria eshte fe keni kujdes prej kujt e merni fene.
Sidoqofte mos harroni se me i dashur nga ashabet te Allahu dhe te i derguari i tij eshte Ebu Bekri, 
pastaj Omeri, 
mandej Osmani, 
dhe ne fund eshte Aliu 
meshira e Allahut qofte mbi te gjithe.

----------


## sunnih

Shiat jane vrasesit e atyre qe i marrin sot si imame dhe qe i lavderojne me teper se sa duhet. Nuk ka dyshim se Aliu eshte nga ata qe ne i duam me shume por ai nuk ka qene me i mire se sa Abu Bekri, Umari dhe Uthmani sikurse eshte vertetuar ne mesin e sahabave dhe te tere muslimaneve brez pas brezi dhe kush kundershton kete eshte i humbur dhe qorr dhe nuk ka as njohuri nga feja dhe nuk ka as minimumin e pranueshmerise se llogjikes njerezore.

----------


## ruela

me falni mabs eune e kam gabim,ne kuran flitet edhe per Ebu Bekrin,dhe kishte shsume shprehej te bukura te thena nga Aliu r.a.,mgjth mu duk si nje teme e bere nga shit se nga nje musliman qe di ti permbahet 5 shtyllave te Islamit dhe tradites se Profetit tone a.s
selam alejkum

p.s .nqs une ekam gabim ju lutem me korrigjoni,

----------


## albprofiler

A mos ndoshta duhet per me e fshire kete teme.

Ka ketu njerez qe duan te fshijne tema kaq te mira a mos po i ndal mendja ata per te kritikuar dhe fshire keso tema.µ

Po po ketu keni tema te tjera te dobishme per selefat ,tema per albanin ,per wehabin ,ibni tejmijen e kesi fare selefa. 
Ju nuk doni te degjoni per selefat e vertet.

----------


## albprofiler

> Shiat jane vrasesit e atyre qe i marrin sot si imame dhe qe i lavderojne me teper se sa duhet. Nuk ka dyshim se Aliu eshte nga ata qe ne i duam me shume por ai nuk ka qene me i mire se sa Abu Bekri, Umari dhe Uthmani sikurse eshte vertetuar ne mesin e sahabave dhe te tere muslimaneve brez pas brezi dhe kush kundershton kete eshte i humbur dhe qorr dhe nuk ka as njohuri nga feja dhe nuk ka as minimumin e pranueshmerise se llogjikes njerezore.


Po more qashtu eshte si po thua ti dhe disa "dijetar" tuaj, shiat i paskan mbytur imamet nga Ehlibejti (familja e Muhamedit a.s).
Vetem ti duhet per me e shtuar se jezidi dhe muawija m.q  kta ju paskan dale ne ndihme Ehlibejtit.

Ne kete forum nuk po lejohet te shkruhet dhe fshihen postimet menjehere se ka pergjigje per juve sa te doni.

Me lejen e te tjereve (po e dini kush jane te tjeret) ketu vetem wehabistat po postojne e tani kta te tjeret po ankohen na erdhen wehabistat bre.


Per çdo dite eshte qerbela dhe çdo dite eshte ashura

----------


## Studentt

Problemi juaj eshte se ngaterroni "vlerat e besimit" me lidhjet "gjakore". Besimi  te Zoti nuk ka lidhje fare se je i lidhur me trashgimi me profetin Muhamed (paqja qofte mbi te). 

Ca persona thojne se jane nga trashgimia e profetit (paqja qofte mbi te) dhe per ate nuk i nevojitet te kryejne namazin apo absurdite te tilla.

Shko lexo Kur'anin dhe lexo per djalin e Nuhut dhe do tregohet se Zoti ne fakt nuk te vlereson se nga ke lindur se Ai e caktoi se nga do lindje, nuk eshte merita jote qe zgjodhe mamane dhe babane para se te lindje.

*Surah Hud (11)

42. Ajo lundron me ta nëpër valë si, e Nuhu e thirri djjalin e vet, që ishtë në një vend të ndarë: O djali im, hip nashkë me ne, e mos u bë me mohuesit!  

43. Ai (djali) tha: Unë do të ngjitëm në një kodër që do të më mbrojë nga uji (vërshimi)! Tha: nuk ka sot mbrojtës prej dënimit të All-llahut, pos atë që Ai e ka mëshiruar! Vala hyri mes tyre të dyve, e ai (djali u mbyt në ujë. 

44. E iu pat thënë: Oj tokë, përbije ujin tënd, dhe o qiell, ndërpreje (shiun), uji u tërhoq, urdhëri u zbatua dhe ajo (anija) undal në (kodrën) Xhudij, e u tha: I shkatërruar qoftë populli mizor!  

45. Nuhu e luti Zotin e vet, duke thënë: O, Zoti im, djali im është i familjes sime, e premtimi Yt është isaktë, ndërsa Ti je më idrejti i të drejtëve! 

46. (Zoti) Tha: O Nuh, ai (djali) nuk ishte nga familja jote (për të cilën të premtova se do ti shpëtojë), ai ishte punëkeq, e ti mos më kërko Mua atë që nuk e di, Unë të këshilloj që të mos bëhesh nga injorantët!  

47. (Nuhu) Tha: Zoti im, unë mbështetem në mbrojtjen Tënde që të (mos) kërkoj prej Teje atë për çka nuk kam njohuri, e në qoftë se nuk më fal mua dhe nuk më mëshiron Ti, do të jam i humbur! * 

Aliu (Zoti qofte i kenaqur me te) ka qene nje nga udhehesit e drejte pas Ebu Bekrit, Umarit dhe Uthmanit.

Lidhja gjakore nuk eshte "lidhje magjike" qe te ngreje dike me larte se tjetri se atehere kjo "lidhja magjike" paska falimentuar me djalin e Nuhut (paqja qofte me te).

Profeti Muhamed (paqja qofte me te) ka qene edhe familjar dhe na jep rolin se si nje person qe do familjen duhet te veproje, por kjo nuk do thote se i ngre te tjeret ne nivel me te larte per shkak te kesaj, pervec nepermjet merites se tyre.

Mos ngaterroni gjera komplet te ndryshme!

----------


## rapsod

*Ali ibn Ebi Talib*

Ai eshte Aliu i biri i Ebu TAlibit, i biri i Abdulmuttalibit, i biri i Hishamit, i biri i Abdu Menafit Kurejshit, Hashimit, Ebu el-Hasan. Lindi ne Mekkeh ne vitin 60, 10vjet perpara shpalljes. Aliu eshte djali i xhaxhait te Profetit s.a.v.s. si dhe bashkshorti i vajzes se tij Fatimes, zonjes se grave te botes, prej saj Allahu i fali 3 djem, Hasanin, Husejnin dhe Muhsinin, si dhe 2 vajza, Zejneb dhe Umm Kulthum. Ai eshte i pari qe pranoi Islamin prej te rinjve dhe i pari prej meshkujve, pranoi ISlamin pas Hadixhes r.a. Ai eshte nje nder dhjete te shpallurit me xhennet, i katerti i Halifeve te drejte, njeri nder trimat dhe heronjte te ummetit, oratori dhe nder me te medhenjte ne dije thene nryshe ishte me i dituri nder sahabet per shkaqet e zbritjes se Kur'anit dhe Te'wijlit

----------


## sunnih

> Po more qashtu eshte si po thua ti dhe disa "dijetar" tuaj, shiat i paskan mbytur imamet nga Ehlibejti (familja e Muhamedit a.s).
> Vetem ti duhet per me e shtuar se jezidi dhe muawija m.q  kta ju paskan dale ne ndihme Ehlibejtit.
> 
> Ne kete forum nuk po lejohet te shkruhet dhe fshihen postimet menjehere se ka pergjigje per juve sa te doni.
> 
> Me lejen e te tjereve (po e dini kush jane te tjeret) ketu vetem wehabistat po postojne e tani kta te tjeret po ankohen na erdhen wehabistat bre.
> 
> 
> Per çdo dite eshte qerbela dhe çdo dite eshte ashura


Shiat nuk kane lidhje as me ahlul bejtin dhe as me Muhamedin por ne te kundert jane njerez qe ndjekin epshet e tyre dhe shumica e tyre jane mushrikine dhe armiqte e islamit. Jane nga grupet me te humbura dhe kane lidhje me islamin jo me teper se ujku i mbuluar me lekure delje ka me delet. Ata jane Rrafidhat dhe llumi i atyre qe pretendojne se jane jane muslimane.

----------


## sunnih

> *Ali ibn Ebi Talib*
> 
> Ai eshte Aliu i biri i Ebu TAlibit, i biri i Abdulmuttalibit, i biri i Hishamit, i biri i Abdu Menafit Kurejshit, Hashimit, Ebu el-Hasan. Lindi ne Mekkeh ne vitin 60, 10vjet perpara shpalljes. Aliu eshte djali i xhaxhait te Profetit s.a.v.s. si dhe bashkshorti i vajzes se tij Fatimes, zonjes se grave te botes, prej saj Allahu i fali 3 djem, Hasanin, Husejnin dhe Muhsinin, si dhe 2 vajza, Zejneb dhe Umm Kulthum. Ai eshte i pari qe pranoi Islamin prej te rinjve dhe i pari prej meshkujve, pranoi ISlamin pas Hadixhes r.a. Ai eshte nje nder dhjete te shpallurit me xhennet, i katerti i Halifeve te drejte, njeri nder trimat dhe heronjte te ummetit, oratori dhe nder me te medhenjte ne dije thene nryshe ishte me i dituri nder sahabet per shkaqet e zbritjes se Kur'anit dhe Te'wijlit


Rapsod. Trego pak edhe pozicionin e Ashairave ne lidhje me rradhen e statusit te Abu Bekrit, Umarit, Uthmanit dhe Aliut se shiat mendojne se edhe Ashairaht i perkrahin ata ne teorite e tyre ne lidhje me kete ceshtje.

----------


## rapsod

> Shiat nuk kane lidhje as me ahlul bejtin dhe as me Muhamedin por ne te kundert jane njerez qe ndjekin epshet e tyre dhe shumica e tyre jane mushrikine dhe armiqte e islamit. Jane nga grupet me te humbura dhe kane lidhje me islamin jo me teper se ujku i mbuluar me lekure delje ka me delet. Ata jane Rrafidhat dhe llumi i atyre qe pretendojne se jane jane muslimane.


Sipas teje shumica jane mushrike e armiq te islamit,.......sipas teje po pakica e tyre?!

----------


## sunnih

Rapsod. Kjo eshte akidah juaj qe te bashkepunoni me kedo madje edhe me kufaret kunder ehli-sunetit. Nuk po sjell ndonje gje te re ketu.

----------


## rapsod

> Rapsod. Kjo eshte akidah juaj qe te bashkepunoni me kedo madje edhe me kufaret kunder ehli-sunetit. Nuk po sjell ndonje gje te re ketu.


O injorant kupto qellimin e thenies,....ja thuaj te gjithe ja thuaj asnjeri,....s'ka shumice ose pakice.
Sipas esh'arive te kater imamet, halife te profetit kane qene te drejte dhe askush nuk i konteston,...ajo qe ne ndryshim nga cpropagandoni ju vehabinjt jane rezervat per Muawijen dhe Jezidin (bazuar ne historine)

----------


## sunnih

> O injorant kupto qellimin e thenies,....ja thuaj te gjithe ja thuaj asnjeri,....s'ka shumice ose pakice.
> Sipas esh'arive te kater imamet, halife te profetit kane qene te drejte dhe askush nuk i konteston,...ajo qe ne ndryshim nga cpropagandoni ju vehabinjt jane rezervat per Muawijen dhe Jezidin (bazuar ne historine)


Se kush eshte injoranti, te gjithe e dine dhe te gjithe ne fjaloret e tyre kane shtuar tek fjala injorant sinonimin Rapsodi. 

Po ty urrejtja per ehli-sunetin ti ka mbyllur syte. Vazhdo dhe ndiq hapat e Kawtharit dhe do ia shohesh hajrin ne ahiret.

----------


## Studentt

Rapsod,

Varet per ca grupi flet. Disa edhe ne falje kur falen, fillojne e mallkojne.

Ndonese nuk duhet nxituar per tekfir (ta besh kafir) pasi ka ndalese edhe kur njeri ben kufr dhe shirk, nuk duhet gjykuar pasi ai mund te jete qe nuk i ka ardhur argumentit.

Edhe njerezit e librit, krishteret edhe hebrenjte konsiderohen injorante derisa te vije argumenti... Keto jane ato qe ndalojne dike per te quajter te tjeter kafira.

Kufr = hedh dicka, mohon.

Nuk mund te mohosh ate qe s'ka arritur ende si argument.

Keto jane si ka pasur mendimin si El-Albani, ashtu edhe Ibn Abdul Uahabi.

Leri genjeshtrat per sheh Ibn Adul Uahabin.

Pastaj kujdes me etiketimet se mund te hysh ne gjynah duke u tallur (dashur, pa dashur).

Uahab eshte nje nga Emrat dhe Cilesite e Zotit.

Ata qe respektojne shehun as qe nuk e quajne veten ashtu, por e quajne ofendim dhe nuk jane as mukallida (pasues te verber) te Ibn Abd-ul-Uahabit edhe sikur ta kishte gabim.

----------


## sunnih

> Rapsod,
> 
> Varet per ca grupi flet. Disa edhe ne falje kur falen, fillojne e mallkojne.
> 
> Ndonese nuk duhet nxituar per tekfir (ta besh kafir) pasi ka ndalese edhe kur njeri ben kufr dhe shirk, nuk duhet gjykuar pasi ai mund te jete qe nuk i ka ardhur argumentit.
> 
> Edhe njerezit e librit, krishteret edhe hebrenjte konsiderohen injorante derisa te vije argumenti... Keto jane ato qe ndalojne dike per te quajter te tjeter kafira.
> 
> Kufr = hedh dicka, mohon.
> ...


O Studentt. A nuk e kupton se keta jane aq te guximshem sa qe edhe ndryshojne kuptimin e fjaleve te Allahut e jo me nuk po ndryshokan fjalet e dijetareve. Une per vehte nuk merrem me me rapsodin derisa te rikthehet tek diskutimi qe kam pasur me te dhe qe nuk eshte pergjigjur. Edhe pse e di qe nuk pergjigjet ngase nuk ka lexuar ne medhhabin e tij vecse fletushka dhe jo volume. Hajt naten e mire.

----------


## albprofiler

> Shiat nuk kane lidhje as me ahlul bejtin dhe as me Muhamedin por ne te kundert jane njerez qe ndjekin epshet e tyre dhe shumica e tyre jane mushrikine dhe armiqte e islamit. Jane nga grupet me te humbura dhe kane lidhje me islamin jo me teper se ujku i mbuluar me lekure delje ka me delet. Ata jane Rrafidhat dhe llumi i atyre qe pretendojne se jane jane muslimane.



Hajt po ta bej nje pyetje ty .
Shia do te thote perkrahes i Imam Aliut .
A thua pekrahesit e Imam Aliut nuk kane pasur asgje te perbashket me islamin ,po edhe ti duhet me qene perkrahes i Imam Aliut.

Sa per shiat e sodit dhe sunnit e sodit ka shume dallime prej atyre ma perpara.
E çka ne qofte se ja ngjitni emrat vetit sunni dhe shia apo diçka tjeter.
A e dini me te vertet se kush jeni dhe ne çfare pozite jeni.

Po shiat jane rrafidhat  (refuzuesit) edhe une jam refuzues ne shume gjera e çka tash, edhe ti je rrafidh ne shume gjera.;

Ne forumin islam ketu i keni ndoshta qindra tema per albanin ,ibni tejmijen ,wehabin e te tjere kurse as edhe nje teme nuk e keni bere per Familjen ma te ndershme ne bote.Edhe po e quani veten sunni (tradita te pejgamberit).

Hajde tregoni se çfare paten faj Imamet nga Ehlibejti ,tregoni gabimet e tyre ne qofte se mundeni ,pse nuk merrni mesime nga keta selefa por i zevandsoni me te tjeret selefa albana ,ibni tejmija e çka jo tjeter.
Me tregoni a keni bere ndonje teme ketu per Prijsat e te rinjeve ne xhenet ,per Imam Hasanin dhe Imam Hyseinin.

Pse po ju rrok panika si te degjoni ndonje teme per Imam Aliun dhe Ehlibejtin.
Vetem mos me jep pergjigje se ju i doni aç sa duhet dhe se ju e keni peshoren (kanarin) shume te mire dhe e respektoni eliten islame aç sa duhet.

----------

